# Spinnrollendiskussionsecke



## PhilvanKamp (14. Mai 2020)

Hatte ich auch schon bei der ein oder anderen Rolle. Es muss nicht automatisch ein Defekt vorliegen.
Wenn man es sich zutraut, "zerlegt" man die Rolle und ölt die Kügellager und schmiert das Getriebe. Das hat bei mir bisher jede Rolle zum eigentlichen Leben erweckt.

Beispiel: Habe mir eine Kastking Spartacus Plus gekauft. Diese kam über China aus den USA. Hat also sicherlich schon einige Zeit in irgendeinem Lager gelegen und war dann noch einen knappen Monat unterwegs. Als sie angekommen ist, lief sie ohne jegliche Einstellungen okay und sobald die Spuelenbremse, Magnetbremse und Fliehkraftbremse eingestellt waren, hat es doch schon gerattert.
Habe die Rolle zerlegt und alle Teile entsprechend geschmiert. Und siehe da: Das Ding läuft butterweich, egal wie irgendeine Bremse eingestellt ist.

Fazit für mich: Egal wo man die Rolle kauft, man kann nie sicher sein, wie lange sie denn wirklich liegt und somit "austrocknet". Deswegen wird bei mir jetzt jede Rolle erstmal aufgeschraubt und ein wenig nachjustiert. Bei der einen ist es weniger nötig, bei der anderen mehr. Am Ende liefen damit aber selbst die günstigsten Rollen sehr gut.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Mai 2020)

Gelöscht.


----------



## necropolis (23. Mai 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ist keine Glaubensfrage, sondern eine des grundlegenden Aufbaus der Rolle wie es auch schon @Nordlichtangler schrieb.
> 
> Und wenn man sehr oft mit größeren Rotationsködern wie zb 5er Mepps unterwegs ist, tja da kannste alle deine genannten direkt mal in die Tonne kloppen, das hält auch keine Stradic länger aus ohne entsprechende Pflege inkl. Nachschmierung.
> Für sowas ist grundsolides Excenter-Gear im Metalbody gefragt, kein Plastikgedönse welches diese Dauerbelastung nicht abkann.
> ...


Der Thread Starter sucht eine günstige Spinnrolle und Du machst daraus direkt eine Wissenschaft.
Wenn Du meinst,  Deine Legalis kann das besser, dann ist ja gut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2020)

necropolis schrieb:


> Der Thread Starter sucht eine günstige Spinnrolle und Du machst daraus direkt eine Wissenschaft.


Der Thread Starter hat eine neue schnell "zuschanden gefahren", aber das ist eben heute leider verbreitet mit der schlechten Belastbarkeit der eingebrachten Schmierung der großen Hersteller.  Dafür kann er nix, und nichtmal der Konstrukteur vom Hersteller was.
Sondern einfach das am Schmiermittel sparen in der zusammensetzenden Manufaktur, aus diversen absehbaren Gründen, und das quasi bei allen Herstellern verbreitet.
Das ist das erste grundlegende Problem, das hier Woche für Woche im Forum seit nun 20 Jahren eintrudelt. Also exakt nun zum über tausendsten Male.

Was das fixen des Exemplares durch neue Schmierung betrifft, ist schon alles geschrieben.

Zu dem neue Alternative für seine doch etwas stärkere Belastung suchen ist schon alles geschrieben.

Ich kann ansonsten die Ausführung von Bimmelrudi nur unterstreichen. Ab einer gewissen Belastung muss die Getriebehauptlagerung (weitgehend) in Aluminium laufen, sonst hält das Getriebe die Schmierung nicht und verschleißt schnell.
Mit 50-100€ p. Rolle hat er einige der älteren Modelle von Daiwa gut in Reichweite.


----------



## alexpp (24. Mai 2020)

Ist zwar eher OT, aber wenn schon Grundsatzdiskussionen gestartet werden.

Von günstigen, wirklich stabilen, möglichst ganz aus Metall Rollen, kann man sich langsam aber sicher verabschieden.
Bleibt eigentlich nur mit der Zeit zu gehen und aus den aktuellen Rollen die für sich besten herauszusuchen. Aktuelle Rollen haben nicht nur Nachteile.

Als noch bezahlbare Top-Rolle ist bspw. die Stradic FL zu sehen, da kommt mMn keine Daiwa ran. Im deutlich günstigeren Segment ist wohl Daiwa vorzuziehen, wobei ich mir keine Exceler LT mehr kaufen würde, bei der Rolle stören mich paar Kleinigkeiten doch zu sehr.

Das Problem mit der Schmierung sehe ich genauso. Nicht jede Rolle ist übel gefettet, aber wenige wirklich gut oder gar optimal. Das betrifft leider auch die teuren Modelle.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Mai 2020)

necropolis schrieb:


> Es wird mit Begriffen wie zBsp. "HardbodyZ" versucht zu verschleiern, daß es sich in Wahrheit um Plastik anstatt Metall handelt.




Kanst du mal bitte schreiben, welche Rolle du genau meinst?
Bisher war bei Daiwas HardbodyZ auch immer ein Metallbody drin, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## alexpp (24. Mai 2020)

necropolis schrieb:


> ...Bei teuren Modellen würde ich persönlich ebenfalls eine Daiwa bevorzugen, da in den Shimanos auch in Premium Modellen Plastik verbaut ist.


Wenn wir vom Getriebe bzw. den Zahnrädern für den Hub der Spule reden, dann sieht es bei Daiwa inzwischen auch nicht anders aus. Das Plastikzahnrad mit dem Pin wird Daiwa wahrscheinlich mit der Zeit auch in günstigen Modellen verbauen. Hatten wir hier im Forum schon paar Mal besprochen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (24. Mai 2020)

Sag mal, geht ihr denn wirklich hin und nehmt jede Neukauf Rolle auseinander und schmiert die ordentlich? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen....aber mag bei manchen ja sein...


----------



## alexpp (24. Mai 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Sag mal, geht ihr denn wirklich hin und nehmt jede Neukauf Rolle auseinander und schmiert die ordentlich? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen....aber mag bei manchen ja sein...


Doch, doch, manche sind so "bekloppt". Nein, ich sehe es wirklich fast schon als notwendig an. Auch wenn die Rolle ausreichend gefettet ist, sind sie für mich vom Lauf her noch lange nicht optimal, ich bekomme das besser hin.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Mai 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Sag mal, geht ihr denn wirklich hin und nehmt jede Neukauf Rolle auseinander und schmiert die ordentlich? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen....aber mag bei manchen ja sein...




Jupp, klar!
Man muss doch erstmal sicher sein dass alles i.O. ist bevor man damit angelt.


----------



## Tikey0815 (24. Mai 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Doch, doch, manche sind so "bekloppt". Nein, ich sehe es wirklich fast schon als notwendig an. Auch wenn die Rolle ausreichend gefettet ist, sind sie für mich vom Lauf her noch lange nicht optimal, ich bekomme das besser hin.


Halte ich für ziemlich aufwendig, hab ich aber auch noch nie gemacht. Wie macht ihr das ? Gibt's im Forum schon so eine Art Howto dafür? Wenn nicht könnte sich ja mal jemand bequemen, wäre sicher ne Aufwertung und herzlich willkommen hier


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Mai 2020)

necropolis schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders.
> Ich hab mit der Nexus 4000 vor einigen Jahren einen 118'er Hecht rausgeholt.
> Wenn man nicht 5 x Woche angeln geht, die Rolle pflegt usw. reichen diese Modelle m.E. völlig aus.
> 
> Grundsätzlich hast Du(und Nordlichtangler) aber recht.


Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber du widersprichst dir doch selber. Wenn ich mal Ü100 Hechte mit der Ryobi Zauber 2000 oder der Daiwa Crossfire 2500 aus dem Wasser hole, dann würde ich doch nicht schreiben, diese Rollen sind für den Fang großer Hechte völlig ausreichend.



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Sag mal, geht ihr denn wirklich hin und nehmt jede Neukauf Rolle auseinander und schmiert die ordentlich? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen....aber mag bei manchen ja sein...



Es ist doch schon im Laden möglich, die Rolle, die dir verkauft werden soll, mit anderen gleicher Arte, Sorte und Größe zu vergleichen. Die Rollen, die dort ausgestellt sind, laufen doch so wie so immer gut, habe noch keine kratzende Ausstellungsrolle erlebt. Die im Karton dagegen waren schon ein paar Mal zurückweisungswürdig.  Und dann die drei Schrauben öffnen, einmal nachfetten und wieder schließen ist wirklich nicht das Ding.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Mai 2020)

necropolis schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders.
> Ich hab mit der Nexus 4000 vor einigen Jahren einen 118'er Hecht rausgeholt.
> Wenn man nicht 5 x Woche angeln geht, die Rolle pflegt usw. reichen diese Modelle m.E. völlig aus.
> 
> ...



Ok, an der Stelle steig ich hier dann aus...die Dosis an Märchenstunde ist mir eindeutig zu viel.

PS: Nimm mal einen Schraubendreher in die Hand und öffne eine Rolle, da kommen wundervolle Dinge zu Tage.
Aber nicht mit einer Rundfeile verwechseln, sonst kommen genau solche komischen Storys bei raus.


----------



## necropolis (24. Mai 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber du widersprichst dir doch selber. Wenn ich mal Ü100 Hechte mit der Ryobi Zauber 2000 oder der Daiwa Crossfire 2500 aus dem Wasser hole, dann würde ich doch nicht schreiben, diese Rollen sind für den Fang großer Hechte völlig ausreichend.


Wo hab ich denn sowas behauptet??
Ich schrieb nur, daß ich einen 118'er Hecht mit einer Nexave 4000 rausholte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Mai 2020)

necropolis schrieb:


> Ich schrieb nur, daß ich einen 118'er Hecht mit einer Nexus 4000 rausholte.




Das funktioniert ja auch wenn die Rolle intakt ist aber diese Art Rollen ist leider nicht so lange intakt wie ein solideres Modell und deshalb nicht gerade als explizite Hechtrolle zu empfehlen........


----------



## necropolis (24. Mai 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das funktioniert ja auch wenn die Rolle intakt ist aber diese Art Rollen ist leider nicht so lange intakt wie ein solideres Modell und deshalb nicht gerade als explizite Hechtrolle zu empfehlen........


Klar. Hab auch nichts anderes behauptet
Aber, auch die Nexave Rolle, oder andere günstige Modelle kann man pflegen.
Sonst müsste man nur noch mit teuren Rollen angeln..


----------



## necropolis (24. Mai 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ok, an der Stelle steig ich hier dann aus...die Dosis an Märchenstunde ist mir eindeutig zu viel.


Gut so, anscheinend fehlt Dir die Fähigkeit hier vernünftig mitzudiskutieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Sag mal, geht ihr denn wirklich hin und nehmt jede Neukauf Rolle auseinander und schmiert die ordentlich? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen....aber mag bei manchen ja sein...


Klar passiert das.
Es gibt aber die Check-  und Probierregel, erstmal ausprobieren ob sie überhaupt gut tut, und dann erst zur Verbesserung oder eben den großen Initiierungsritus schreiten.
Macht ja keinen Sinn, wenn einem die Rolle doch nicht so richtig gefällt, bzw. eine andere schon vorhandene zum Vergleich doch merklich besser tut.
Oder es passieren schlimmere Dinge darin, als nur ein bischen schaben und kratzen, sowas wie knacken im Umsetzen des Spulenhubs oder beim kurbeln gegen Last auf der Schnur kracht und blockiert es.
Dann geht sie schnellstmöglich wieder zurück.

Am einfachsten ist mit der mehr oder weniger tuenden Schmierung erstmal zu angeln, einfach wirklich was mit anstellen.
Wenn man merkt, dass das schaben und kratzen schlimmer wird, dann sollte man sie nicht mehr weiter belasten.
Wenn man ein bischen Glück mit der "Zuteilung" der Rolle hatte (bei einer guten live handausgesuchten sowieso) und gar nicht so viele Angeltage am Wasser schafft, dann ist die Saison um, und man kann in Ruhe dem großen Initiierungsritus frönen.

Also bloß keine Hektik und sofort beim Auspacken gleich alles zerlegen ...


----------



## Bilch (25. Mai 2020)

Nur eine Frage. Wenn man die Rolle sofort nach dem Kauf selber öffnet, ist die Garantie dann weg?


----------



## Andal (25. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Nur eine Frage. Wenn man die Rolle sofort nach dem Kauf selber öffnet, ist die Garantie dann weg?


Bei bestimmten Marken ja. Von Daiwa sagt man das es Nachteile bei Garantie und Gewährleistung gibt, wenn die versiegelten Schrauben geöffnet wurden. Wobei ich nicht ganz verstehe, warum man eine brandneue Rolle, die man als intakt vor dem Kauf befunden hat, auseinanderreissen muss.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ich nicht ganz verstehe, warum man eine brandneue Rolle, die man als intakt vor dem Kauf befunden hat, auseinanderreissen muss.


Nochmal in den Varianten 1 bis 4:
* 1) wenn sie Live gekauft wurde, also auf die alte Art im Angelshop und persönlich gut begutachtet wurde - existiert das Problem in den ersten 1-2 Saisons nicht.
* 2) wenn sie Online gekauft wurde, und das Röllchen ist wie wenn Live gekauft - alles wie oben 1).
* 3) wenn sie Online gekauft wurde, und der Höker hat eine Kratzmaschine oder noch schlimmer eine Mechanik mit Macken gesendet, sollte man sich ganz schnell überlegen und eilen, gleich wieder in die Retoure mit schriftlicher kurzer Mängelrüge zu gehen. Wenn klar erkennbar, wegen Rücksendekosten und so.
* 4)  wenn sie Online gekauft wurde, (meist (sehr) günstig ) und das Ding ist schon nett, aber eben bischen rauh und wenig geschmiert, dann probiert man sie eine Weile (nicht zu lange) aus, und geht dann in die Vollwartung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Nur eine Frage. Wenn man die Rolle sofort nach dem Kauf selber öffnet, ist die Garantie dann weg?


Wenn man Schaden anrichtet, Siegel entfernt oder sonstwie Spuren und vor allem merkliche Verkaufswertsminderung hinterlässt, dann ist es ziemlich wahrscheinlich mit Querstellen des Händlers im Einsendefall oder Retournament.
Wobei es ja meistens um die Gewährleistung geht und nicht die ominöse "Garantie", und das in 2 Stufen, in den ersten 6 Monaten oder den ersten 2 Jahren.
Bei Rollen ist mir das wie oben in Fall 1) und 2) beschrieben ziemlich egal, wenn die gut tut, interessiert mich Gewährleistung und Garantie eigentlich nimmer mehr.
Eher wäre ETeile (oder weitergehender freiwilliger Kulanzaustausch) interessant, aber wenn die in über 3 Jahren (Eigenüberstrapazierung oder Materialfehler) kaputt gehen sollte, gibt es eh keine ETeile mehr.

Anbei: Bei Ruten sieht es mit Rutenbruch, also eben die schlimme Blankzerstörung, anders aus, schwebt immer ein bischen darüber.
Da ist eine Garantie und kulanter Umtausch richtig nett ...

Mit der Beweislastumkehr in den ersten 2 Jahren nach 6 Monaten, also von 6-24 Monaten kann/könnte der Händler recht leicht bei Indizien für Öffnung etc. auf selber gemachte/hinmontierte Fehler plädieren.
Bei günstigen Rollen (wo der Endkundenhändler nur ein paar EUR dran hat) hat man nun oft den Vorteil, dass ein Rückläufer-Inspektor schnell mal teurer ist als überhaupt der Rollenwert oder der Tauschaufwand. Wenn es für die auch noch günstiger ist, beim Hersteller Umtausch anzufragen und in den ersten Jahren leicht zu bekommen ... das ist heute der Standard mit Vollaustausch und auch ein Grund, warum sich alle in der Handelschiene keinen Stress machen mit schlecht laufenden Exemplaren.
Für den Hersteller scheint sich da ja zu lohnen mit Sparen in der Manufaktur, QS und Testen kostet auch einiges Geld.

Alleine das ist schon ein guter Grund, keine Luxusklasse 500€ Rollen zu kaufen, denn alles in der Luxusklasse ist sehr stark Einzelware, die Monteure arbeiten nur mit kleinen Mengen und geringer Übung, es stellt einigen Finanzinvest für den Händler dar, läuft nicht über den erwarteten Mengenaustausch, und wird sicher viel mehr genau beäugt.
Was hier mehr durchschlagen kann, ist der Status "guter Kunde", der die ein und anderen Tausender dagelassen hat.
Dann kümmert sich ein Händler schon mal sogar um woanders fremd gekaufte Ware.


----------



## alexpp (25. Mai 2020)

Da ich meist online bestelle und auf das Hinundherschicken keine Lust habe, behalte ich sogar Rollen mit kleinen Mängeln, weil ich sie beseitigen kann.
Eine teure Shimano würde bei mir nur wegen einem kaputten Schnurlaufröllchen zum Service gehen, weil dieser verpresste Mist unverschämt teuer ist.
Und dann gibt es noch pingelige Leute, die mit dem Lauf der Rolle unzufrieden sind, weil sie wissen, dass vernünftig gefettet es besser geht.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall der Meinung, dass eine Rolle nach etwas Einarbeitung neu gefettet werden soll. Müsste ich die Rollen von jemandem warten lassen, wäre ich wohl anderer Meinung bzw. würde es nicht konsequent durchziehen.


----------



## alexpp (25. Mai 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal den Kärcher rausgeholt. Leute, so geht das nicht...


Du kannst doch nicht die allgemein hilfreichen Posts (nicht meine gemeint) löschen. So macht man ein Forum noch unattraktiver


----------



## ollidi (26. Mai 2020)

Bitte hier weitermachen.


----------



## Bilch (7. Dezember 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt von neuen Daiwas keine Ahnung, aber bei Shimano sind die 2500 und die 3000 gleich groß (nur andere Schnurfassung) ist das bei Daiwa nicht so?


Es gibt keine eindeutige Antwort auf diese Frage. Bei vielen Shimano Rollen ist es wirklich so, wie Du schreibst, dass der Unterschied zwischen einer 2500er und 3000er nur in der Spulengröße ist, bzw., wenn wir ganz exakt sind, ist der Unterschied in der Spulentiefe. Ist aber nicht bei allen Modellen so - bei beiden Firmen variiert das je nach Modell. Bei den alten Daiwas war normalerweise die 2000er eine 1500er mit einer größeren Spule, das gleiche war bei den 4000 und 3500, wobei die 2500 und 3000 unterschiedlich groß waren..

Dann haben wir noch die Sache mit den Abkürzungen - ein "C" bedeutet bei beiden Firmen dasselbe (nur bei Shimano steht es vor der Nummer, z.B. C3000, bei Daiwa nach der Nummer, z.B. 3000C) und zwar "Compact body". Eine C3000 ist also eine 2500er Rolle mit einer 3000er Spule. Daiwa hat aber noch das "R", dass gerade das Gegenteil bedeutet - dass Der Rollenkörper eine Nummer größer ist als die Spule, eine 2500R ist also eine 3000er Rolle mit einer 2500er Spule.


----------



## Bilch (8. Dezember 2020)

Habe eine wirklich gute Seite mit tollen Rezensionen von Angelrollen gefunden, leider sind es aber nur vier.






						Fishing Reel reviews - Get the reel
					

Fishing reel reviews from Get the reel. You can find reviews with lots of pictures from manufacturers like Daiwa, Shimano, Tica, Ryobi and more.



					www.getthereel.com
				




Man kann sich sehr gut das Innenleben von diesen 4 Rollen ansehen. Bei der hochgelobten und oft empfohlener Shimano Stradic z.B. wird das Wormshaft-Verleger mittels zwei Palstikzahnräder gedreht - für mich definitiv ein Beweis, dass die Rolle überteuert ist.


----------



## steffen78 (14. Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte vor kurzen ein schlüsselerlebnis bezüglich spinnrolle: ich war mit Kumpel mit boot unterwegs und habe mitten auf dem Wasser gemerkt das ich die Kurbel der spinnrolle vergessen hatte... glücklicherweise hatte  der Kumpel ne Spinnrute übrig. Das Problem war das ich damit nicht zurecht gekommen bin, andauernd Perücken auf der Schnur. Und das war ne ne gute Rolle (Red arc) dem kumpel war das nicht passiert. Fazit: Ich glaube das eine Rolle zu einen passen muss und nicht jede (teure) Rolle passt zu jeden. Ist vielleicht wie bei Harry Potter und dem Zauberstab


----------



## Bilch (14. Dezember 2020)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor kurzen ein schlüsselerlebnis bezüglich spinnrolle: ich war mit Kumpel mit boot unterwegs und habe mitten auf dem Wasser gemerkt das ich die Kurbel der spinnrolle vergessen hatte... glücklicherweise hatte  der Kumpel ne Spinnrute übrig. Das Problem war das ich damit nicht zurecht gekommen bin, andauernd Perücken auf der Schnur. Und das war ne ne gute Rolle (Red arc) dem kumpel war das nicht passiert. Fazit: Ich glaube das eine Rolle zu einen passen muss und nicht jede (teure) Rolle passt zu jeden. Ist vielleicht wie bei Harry Potter und dem Zauberstab


Die Rolle findet den Angler also  

P.S. Hatte Dein Kumpel dieselbe Kombo und dieselbe Schnur?


----------



## Wollebre (15. Dezember 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Halte ich für ziemlich aufwendig, hab ich aber auch noch nie gemacht. Wie macht ihr das ? Gibt's im Forum schon so eine Art Howto dafür? Wenn nicht könnte sich ja mal jemand bequemen, wäre sicher ne Aufwertung und herzlich willkommen hier




so lange das es im Forum keine extra Sektion nach Hersteller für Rollenwartungen gibt, verschwinden hilfreiche Informationen schnell im Nirvana des Forums. Dafür sind ausführliche Berichte mit Fotos einfach mit zu viel Arbeit verbunden. Aber das zu ändern ist Sache des Forumbetreibers.

Um die Angst vor dem Öffnen einer Rolle zu nehmen folgender Vorschlag. Kauft eine Billigstrolle vom Grabbeltisch. Die nicht gleich in alle Einzelteile zerlegen. Einfacher und um die Übersicht nicht zu verlieren, nach Sektion vorgehen.
Damit man mit ca. 100 Einzelteile bei Stationärrollen nicht in Tüdel kommt, mit dem Bremsknopf anfangen, dann Spule, Rotor, Gehäuse und Kurbel. Die fertig gewarteten Teile dann zur Seite legen.
Immer mehr ist festzustellen, das die Qualität der werksseitig verwendeten Kugellager nachgelassen hat. Allein im jetzt ablaufenden Jahr für genau 904,68 € Lager kaufen müssen.... Das meist für hochwertige Rollen, na ja, jedenfalls vom Preis....
Aus Erfahrung verabschieden sich in Stationärrollen die Lager in folgender Reihenfolge: im Schnurlauf, das obere auf dem Pinion Gear (Ritzel), das kurbelseitige im Gehäuse, sofern vorhanden das untere vom Pinion Gear, das auf dem Drive Shaft im Gehäuse.


----------



## Bilch (15. Dezember 2020)

Wollebre schrieb:


> so lange das es im Forum keine extra Sektion nach Hersteller für Rollenwartungen gibt, verschwinden hilfreiche Informationen schnell im Nirvana des Forums. Dafür sind ausführliche Berichte mit Fotos einfach mit zu viel Arbeit verbunden. Aber das zu ändern ist Sache des Forumbetreibers.
> 
> Um die Angst vor dem Öffnen einer Rolle zu nehmen folgender Vorschlag. Kauft eine Billigstrolle vom Grabbeltisch. Die nicht gleich in alle Einzelteile zerlegen. Einfacher und um die Übersicht nicht zu verlieren, nach Sektion vorgehen.
> Damit man mit ca. 100 Einzelteile bei Stationärrollen nicht in Tüdel kommt, mit dem Bremsknopf anfangen, dann Spule, Rotor, Gehäuse und Kurbel. Die fertig gewarteten Teile dann zur Seite legen.
> ...


Interessant, ich habe einige 40 bis 60 Jahre alte Rollen, mit den meisten wurde jahrelang viel geangelt und ich musste noch keinen Lager auswechseln, obwohl bei allen noch die ersten Lager eingebaut sind


----------



## Wollebre (15. Dezember 2020)

@Bilch 
danke für die Bestätigung. Habe hier eine alte Twin Power 4000FA zur Wartung. Viel gebraucht, aber alle Kugellager ohne Beanstandung. Selbst eine Überbelastung beim Kurbeln die zum Bruch des Slides geführt hat, hat den Kugellagern nicht geschadet.
Erst die Nachfolgemodelle, auch bei den Stellas, haben einen verstärkten Slide erhalten.






Dann das altbekannte Problem mit dem sich auflösenden Friction Ring wie man es von alte Gummibänder kennt.
Die Bruchstücke verklemmen sich zwischen Gehäuse und Rotor. Dadurch läßt sich meist kaum noch kurbeln.
Als Ersatzteil nicht mehr zu bekommen. Da ohne dem Ring der Bügel beim Wurf von selbst umschlagen kann, muss man sich selbst behelfen.
Stanze aus 3mm starker Gummiplatte einen Ring und letzte Feinarbeit, Abrundung der oberen Aussenkante, erfolgt mit Dremel und Schleifrollen. Volle Funktion wieder hergestellt.
S. am Beispiel einer Stella FW2500S.


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Dezember 2020)

Leider habe ich bei Shimano Rollen unter 100€ den Eindruck, dass die Folgemodelle auf erfolgreiche Rollen eher abgespeckt werden, als verbessert. FA klasse, FC schrott.


----------



## Tricast (15. Dezember 2020)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Leider habe ich bei Shimano Rollen unter 100€ den Eindruck, dass die Folgemodelle auf erfolgreiche Rollen eher abgespeckt werden, als verbessert. FA klasse, FC schrott.


Das nennt man "optimieren" und hält die Wirtschaft in Schwung und das Konto der Aktionäre am wachsen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## alexpp (17. Dezember 2020)

Von schlechteren Kugellagern die letzten Jahre konnte ich auch schon mehrmals von erfahrenen Schraubern lesen und in Videos hören. Selber kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen (älteste Rolle ist die Sustain FG und werden nicht stark beansprucht), habe aber auch das Gefühl bzw. glaube gerne, dass die Kugellager früher besser waren.
Mit Daiwa will ich nicht viel zu tun haben, deshalb folgende Beobachtung bei Shimano. Wenn sie den Preis bei neuen Modellen nicht spürbar anheben, verbessern sie zwar die neuen Rollen an paar Stellen, dafür sparen sie an anderen Stellen ein. Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist mMn die 15 Twin Power vs. neue TP FD: die neue hat den harten Alu-Rotor von der Stella bekommen, dafür hat sie jetzt ein Hybrid-Gehäuse, nur eine Führungsstange und ich glaube am Wormshaft gar keinen Kugellager mehr. Manches können sie auf Gewichtsreduktion schieben, aber bei weitem nicht alles. Wir können auf jeden Fall alle beobachten, dass der Kunde keine sehr haltbare Rollen bekommen soll. Damit will ich überhaupt nicht sagen, die neuen Rollen wären nur Mist, aber besonders bei der Haltbarkeit ist sicher mehr möglich, ohne dass die Rollen dadurch deutlich schwerer und teurer werden.


----------



## Wollebre (17. Dezember 2020)

obwohl wir hier über Stationärrollen schreiben, mal ein Beispiel wie die Lager einer noch in der Garantie befindlichen Multirolle aussehen können.
Durch mehrfaches Spülen und brutal hoch eingestellter Bremse schreibe ich dem Besitzer eine Mitschuld zu, aber wenn 5 von 6 Lager plus das RLS hin sind, ist das für den Kaufpreis nicht akzeptabel. Dafür muss eine "alte Frau" verdammt lange stricken.....
Die RLS gegen eine von der Firma INA ersetzt, die Lager gegen 2RS Edelstahl. Die Deckel abgenommen, das werksseitige Fett mit Reiniger entfernt, neu mit Marinefett gefüllt (die Konsistenz dem Kurbelvermögen angepaßt, besonders die Spulenlager, und die Deckel wieder aufgedrückt. Die sollten unter normale Angelbedingungen drei bis vier Jahre halten. Ist jedenfalls die Erfahrung mit den Lagern in eigene und Kundenrollen.
Noch ein Hinweis: spült eure Rollen nicht ab! Nur naß abreiben und trocknen. Wenn die Angelsaison beendet ist einen Kontrollcheck vornehmen/lassen. Die meisten Lagerschäden entstehen in der oft langen Lagerzeit bis zum nächsten Einsatz!!!


----------



## Bilch (17. Dezember 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Von schlechteren Kugellagern die letzten Jahre konnte ich auch schon mehrmals von erfahrenen Schraubern lesen und in Videos hören. Selber kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen (älteste Rolle ist die Sustain FG und werden nicht stark beansprucht), habe aber auch das Gefühl bzw. glaube gerne, dass die Kugellager früher besser waren.
> Mit Daiwa will ich nicht viel zu tun haben, deshalb folgende Beobachtung bei Shimano. Wenn sie den Preis bei neuen Modellen nicht spürbar anheben, verbessern sie zwar die neuen Rollen an paar Stellen, dafür sparen sie an anderen Stellen ein. Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist mMn die 15 Twin Power vs. neue TP FD: die neue hat den harten Alu-Rotor von der Stella bekommen, dafür hat sie jetzt ein Hybrid-Gehäuse, nur eine Führungsstange und ich glaube am Wormshaft gar keinen Kugellager mehr. Manches können sie auf Gewichtsreduktion schieben, aber bei weitem nicht alles. Wir können auf jeden Fall alle beobachten, dass der Kunde keine sehr haltbare Rollen bekommen soll. Damit will ich überhaupt nicht sagen, die neuen Rollen wären nur Mist, aber besonders bei der Haltbarkeit ist sicher mehr möglich, ohne dass die Rollen dadurch deutlich schwerer und teurer werden.


Ich finde, dass Diese Gewichtsreduktion auch so ein Hype ist, die Rollenhersteller haben aber eine gute Ausrede schlechtere Materiale zu benutzen. Die Idee, je leichter, desto besser, ist mir total unbegreiflich. 4000er Rollen wiegen schon um die 250 g und sogar weniger. Ich will robuste und langlebige Rollen und keiner kann mich überzeugen, dass ich das bei 250 g erwarten kann. Außerdem, derjenige, der behauptet, dass eine 400 g Rolle zu schwer ist, ist wirklich eine Memme. Das einzige, was ich problematisch finde, ist eine kopflastige Rute und vor allem lange Ruten sind mit leichten Rollen sehr schlecht ausbalanciert.


----------



## alexpp (17. Dezember 2020)

Leichte Combos bzw. Rollen muss es auch geben, eine Lunamis + Vanquish FB will ich nicht mehr missen. Aber auch 4000er um die 300g mit Gehäuse und Rotor aus Metall, die scheinen auszusterben. Bei Shimano ist hier nur die Stella FJ geblieben (Meeresrollen mal außen vor). Die neue Twin Power FD ist nicht wirklich stabiler als die Vanquish FB, hat nur den härteren Alu-Rotor, Getriebe und Gehäuse sind gleich oder ähnlich.
Dann vermute ich, dass allgemein haltbarere Getriebe produziert werden könnten, ohne dabei Gewicht und die Kosten in die Höhe zu schrauben, wenn sie denn wollten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2020)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Die meisten Lagerschäden entstehen in der oft langen Lagerzeit bis zum nächsten Einsatz!!!




Wie meinst du das Wolle?
Ein Kugellager geht doch nicht kaputt wenn es nicht belastet wird?


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Dezember 2020)

Hmmm, ich denke mal, er bezieht das explizit auf abgespülte Rollen - dass da beim Abspülen dann Wasser reinkommt und die Lager anschließend während längerer Nichtnutzung das Gammeln beginnen.

Weil sich in der Rolle dann so ne Art Feuchtbiotop gebildet hat.

Ich verstehe das so, dass man Rollen nicht abspülen sollte, weil durch den Wasserdruck (vor allem durch nen Duschkopf etc.) dann Feuchtigkeit ins Rolleninnere gedrückt werden kann. Und da evtl, munter rumkorrodiert.

Somit sollte man die Rolle wohl nur mit einem feuchten Lappen abreiben, damit da nix "under pressure" (rein-)geraten kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2020)

Achso Rost, ja das kann sein.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Dezember 2020)

Ja zuviel Wasser ist genau so schlimm wie zu wenig bei Gebrauch im Salzwasser.


----------



## Bilch (17. Dezember 2020)

Wollebre schrieb:


> obwohl wir hier über Stationärrollen schreiben, mal ein Beispiel wie die Lager einer noch in der Garantie befindlichen Multirolle aussehen können.
> Durch mehrfaches Spülen und brutal hoch eingestellter Bremse schreibe ich dem Besitzer eine Mitschuld zu, aber wenn 5 von 6 Lager plus das RLS hin sind, ist das für den Kaufpreis nicht akzeptabel. Dafür muss eine "alte Frau" verdammt lange stricken.....
> Die RLS gegen eine von der Firma INA ersetzt, die Lager gegen 2RS Edelstahl. Die Deckel abgenommen, das werksseitige Fett mit Reiniger entfernt, neu mit Marinefett gefüllt (die Konsistenz dem Kurbelvermögen angepaßt, besonders die Spulenlager, und die Deckel wieder aufgedrückt. Die sollten unter normale Angelbedingungen drei bis vier Jahre halten. Ist jedenfalls die Erfahrung mit den Lagern in eigene und Kundenrollen.
> Noch ein Hinweis: spült eure Rollen nicht ab! Nur naß abreiben und trocknen. Wenn die Angelsaison beendet ist einen Kontrollcheck vornehmen/lassen. Die meisten Lagerschäden entstehen in der oft langen Lagerzeit bis zum nächsten Einsatz!!!


Eine Frage, was für Kugellager empfiehlst Du für Rollen? Ich habe mir Kugellager schon mal angeschaut und bei nur einer Dimension gibt es so viele Typen mit Preisen von 0,5 bis 10 Euro, dass keine Ahnung habe, welche ich eigentlich kaufen sollte - nur ein Beispiel


----------



## zandertex (17. Dezember 2020)

Auf der anderen Seite ist es auch kein Kunstwerk ein paar Lager auszuwechseln.Solange da sonst nichts defekt ist....alles halb so wild.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Dezember 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Leichte Combos bzw. Rollen muss es auch geben, eine Lunamis + Vanquish FB will ich nicht mehr missen. Aber auch 4000er um die 300g mit Gehäuse und Rotor aus Metall, die scheinen auszusterben. Bei Shimano ist hier nur die Stella FJ geblieben (Meeresrollen mal außen vor). Die neue Twin Power FD ist nicht wirklich stabiler als die Vanquish FB, hat nur den härteren Alu-Rotor, Getriebe und Gehäuse sind gleich oder ähnlich.
> Dann vermute ich, dass allgemein haltbarere Getriebe produziert werden könnten, ohne dabei Gewicht und die Kosten in die Höhe zu schrauben, wenn sie denn wollten.



Warum sterben die wohl aus...entweder nix für Consumermarkt da schichtweg in andren Preisregionen oder eben doch nicht so pralle Materialqualität.
Bei 300g als 4000er Rolle erwarte ich schon von Haus aus das da Murks verbaut wurde.

Auch ein haltbares Getriebe bringt Gewicht mit. Wer Leichtigkeit will, muß sich halt mit Kunststoff rumschlagen oder zahlt utopische Preise, ist nunmal so.


----------



## Bilch (10. Oktober 2021)

elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> Als Salzwasser Angler meine Top 5. Preis aufsteigend.
> 
> 1. Penn slammer, Grotige Schnurverlegung erst ab 20 lbs zu empfehlen. Preis ca. 50,-- bis 60 € unschlagbar
> 2. Ryobi Aplauss, gibts nicht  mehr. Nur noch dif. Cloons z.B. Black Arc.  Geile Rolle nem ich immer wieder gerne zum MeFo angeln.
> ...





Thomas. schrieb:


> und die wären zb.?





degl schrieb:


> Ab Nexave und Sedona wirds für Spinnfischer akzeptabel........darunter nur für Gelegenheitsangler und "Preissensibelchen".............aber bei dem erwähnten Preisrahmen kann es schon die Spheros werden(nutze ich am NOK)..........das ist bei den Shimanski`s der Einstieg in die Mittelklasse.........
> 
> gruß degl



Bin alles andere als ein Shimano Fan, habe selbst keine Shimano Rolle und habe auch nicht vor mir je eine zu kaufen (vlt. als Sammler eine US Baitrunner, wenn mir eine günstig über dem Weg läuft).

Kann aber ganz objektiv sagen, dass ich auf Grund der Berichte, Zeichnungen und Videos keinen Grund sehe, im Segment Plastikrollen vor einer Sahara oder Nascin abzuraten.

Die Okuma Azores gibt es in 4000er Größe, tolle Rolle, schon etwas schwer zu kriegen, aber dafür kann man sie öfter zum Angebotspreis bekommen. Ist aber eine Salzwasserrolle und hat darum eine etwas höhere ÜS.

Von den Applause Clonen gibt es noch die Ryobi TT Power, AP Power und Spro Zalt Arc.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Oktober 2021)

Die letzte Qualitätsrolle welche ich mir gegönnt habe, war eine 5000er Quantum PT Cabo, liegt preislich bei knapp 200€.
Ein Rat vom Kollegen Pirsch Hirsch, weil ich mir ursprünglich eine 3500er Daiwa BG auf die Sportex Magnus schrauben wollte, danke noch mal.
Mit  400gr. Metallbody strahlt das Ding Kraft und Stärke aus und die Bremse ist Allem überlegen was ich bisher kannte, dabei hat man aber nicht das "Treckerfeeling", wie z.B. bei einer Penn.
Das ist eine Rolle fürs Leben, ich wüsste nicht was an dem Teil kaputt gehen sollte?
Sie hat z.B. keinen Rücklauf, eine Bügelfeder welche ausleiern oder brechen könnte, gibt es auch nicht.
Geöffnet hält ein Magnet diesen bombenfest.
Außerdem hat das Ding eine recht gute Schnurführung/wicklung.
Zunächst zu voll bespult (200m 40lbs), wie ich dies immer mache und dann nach den ersten Knoten und Verwicklungen passend abschneide.
Ich habe geschätzt 15-20m zu viel an Schnur auf der Spule, auf den Grund etwas abzuschneiden warte ich bis heute, nach einigen Einsätzen auch unter erschwerten Bedingungen, bei Wind und sogar Sturm.
Für mich wichtig, eine Rolle muss blind wickeln und zur Not auch mit ein paar zu locker gewickelten Metern klar kommen und dies macht sie perfekt!
Ich fische sie mit einer 40LBs Sunline, auf der Bigbait Rute.

Jürgen


----------



## alexpp (28. Juni 2022)

Habe mir endlich ein ausführliches Video von den Innereien der Stella FK angeschaut. Wie schon mal geschrieben, ist bei Shimano besonders die Stella interessant, weil mit ihr die neue Generation beginnt. Einige der Neuerungen wird man also auch in zukünftigen, günstigeren Modellen finden.
Das neue Getriebe fällt natürlich besonders auf, macht einen klar besseren Eindruck. Und besonders überrascht hat mich der Schutz des Spulenhubmechanismus, bei zu hoher belastung auf die Spule, rutscht diese und damit die Spulenachse nach unten durch. Hatte davor nichts davon mitbekommen. Der sehr langsame Spulenhub macht ein wenig Sorgen, könnte zu mehr Luftknoten neigen. Ansonsten versucht man mit einigen Dichtungen wie bspw. auf dem Großzahnrad die Rolle etwas leiser zu machen.


----------



## Bilch (28. Juni 2022)

Hast Du ein Link alexpp?


----------



## alexpp (28. Juni 2022)

Ist aber auf Russisch. Bei 1:05:57 und 1:06:55 drückt er auf die Spule.


----------



## Bilch (28. Juni 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ist aber auf Russisch. Bei 1:05:57 und 1:06:55 drückt er auf die Spule.


Danke, bin alles andere als fließend in Russisch, verstehe aber genug um mir solche Videos anzusehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Juni 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Habe mir endlich ein ausführliches Video von den Innereien der Stella FK angeschaut. Wie schon mal geschrieben, ist bei Shimano besonders die Stella interessant, weil mit ihr die neue Generation beginnt. Einige der Neuerungen wird man also auch in zukünftigen, günstigeren Modellen finden.


Solche Beobachtungen und Infos sind interessant und wichtig, schließlich schauen da seit langem alle anderen Rollenanbieter hin und orientieren sich daran, wollen das auch irgendwie anbieten können.  Echte Hersteller gibt es nun nicht mehr so viele, aber unglaublich viele Labels für den Vertrieb.



alexpp schrieb:


> Und besonders überrascht hat mich der Schutz des Spulenhubmechanismus, bei zu hoher belastung auf die Spule, rutscht diese und damit die Spulenachse nach unten durch. Hatte davor nichts davon mitbekommen.


Das ist ja ein dickes Dingens  - langsam haben sie wohl das Hauptproblem an ihren Wormshaftverlegern erkannt (und mein damit verbundenes Mißfallen für harte Einsätze). Wie lange hat das jetzt gedauert, ca. 25 Jahre?
Harte Einsätze  sind nach meiner Definition vornehmlich Großhecht-Übermeter, Größtkarpfen, Gelegenheitswelse, also außergewöhnliche Fische. Und dazu Hindernissituationen.

Allerdings ist ein "irgendwie" durchrutschender Spulentrieb natürlich erst recht schlecht für harte Einsätze, kann man ja gar nichts mehr mit viel Gegenkraft einkurbeln (wobei das als letzte Rettung der total überlasteten Rute manchmal sein muss).





Von daher hat sie sich jetzt selber deutlich für die harten Einsätze disqualifiziert, ist auch gut so, wenn das klar ist.
Die Konstruktion taugt ja für viele leichtere Einsätze, muss man einfach mal realistische Zahlen für die machbaren Lasten nennen und sich bei den Schnüren und gewünschten ausübbaren Einzugskräften daran orientieren.
Bei einer 4000er wird Shimano wahrscheinlich bei den extrem max. 5kg geblieben sein, die länger schon die Grenze dargestellt haben.
Wenn das ohne Schadspuren vertragen wird und sich darüber hinaus die Rolle (wie die SW Schwestern durch totales blockieren ) selber schützt, ist das gar nicht so schlecht.



alexpp schrieb:


> Der sehr langsame Spulenhub macht ein wenig Sorgen, könnte zu mehr Luftknoten neigen. Ansonsten versucht man mit einigen Dichtungen wie bspw. auf dem Großzahnrad die Rolle etwas leiser zu machen.


Mir ist das auch suspekt, zumal das technisch einen Rückschritt in das Jahr 2000 darstellt. Und auf das Niveau der Stella AR bzw. Zauber/RedArc geht.
Für Monofil und hochglatte Schnüre und Brandungsrollencharakter sicherlich ein nutzbarer Fortschritt, die unveränderten fast 20 Jahre alten Konstruktionen von Zauber/RedArc funzen dabei auch schon lange 100%ig.

Jetzt möchte Shimano wohl den von mir vergebenen Titel "Beste Monofil-Rolle" und "Königin der Matchangler" zurück gewinnen 
Preislich wird das bei den neuen wunderschönen Angeboten für vergleichsweise schmale 80€, also fast nur 1/10 Stella sehr schwer werden.

Auf der anderen Seite bleiben die anderen üblichen weit weniger glatten, mehr oder weniger bürsten-faserigen PE/Dyneema Schnüre, mit denen viele Angler seit Jahrzehnten schlechte Erfahrungen auf wenig kreuzwickelnden Rollen gemacht haben.
Ein Schnurtüdel mit Luftknoten oder vielen mitgerissenen Schnurlagen als Vogelnest sind so mit die unerfreulichsten Erlebnisse beim Werfen und versauen einem das ganze Angeln. Parallele Schnurlagen sind dafür nun mal prädestiniert.
So sind im Gegenteil die besonders schnell verlegende Rollen mit starker Kreuzung (Crosswrap, X-Wrap, usw.) wie Shimano Ultegra Mod.2001 oder auch die meisten Stradic oder eben der Ultegra-Clone in Form der Ryobi Excia MX der Inbegriff von bombensicherer Schnurwicklung geworden, auch dünnster oder flappsigster Leinen aller Art.

Das soll der Spinnangler nun aufgeben? Vlt. unter "Nutzungszwang" einer sündteueren Shimano Supersmooth Kariiki Schnur?


----------



## Wollebre (28. Juni 2022)

auf solch Spielerei kann ich verzichten. Weiß die Belastung meiner Schnur und die der Rute gut einzuschätzen. Ruten- oder Schnurbruch über Jahrzehnte noch nicht gehabt.
Denn hat die Rolle auch noch einen Bremsknopf an dem man drehen kann..... Wer das beim Drill vergisst, der muss wohl solch ein Spielzeug haben.
Angel jetzt seit 61 Jahren im Süß- und Salzwasser, und habe so etwas noch nicht vermisst. Beim Kauf meiner letzten beiden Stationärrollen war es schwerpunktmäßig wichtig, dass die komplett aus Alu und nicht aus Plaste sind. Bremsen waren zweitrangig. Die waren schnell gepimpt.


----------



## magi (28. Juni 2022)

Ob man die neuen Stella-Features jetzt gut finden soll oder so eine Rolle braucht sei mal dahin gestellt. Was mich allerdings brennend interessieren würde wäre mal ein Angeltrip mit dem Nordlichtangler, um diese fortwährenden Schilderungen der Superlative in Sachen Extrem-Angelsituationen mal live selbst zu erleben und mir dann mein eigenes Bild zu machen!


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juni 2022)

Hauptsache der Russe bekommt demnächst keine Ersatzteile mehr, für seine schicke Japanrolle!

Jürgen


----------



## Wollebre (28. Juni 2022)

In eine Extremsituation kannst auch beim Süßwasserangeln kommen.
Ganz leichte beringte Stippe und dünnstes Mono. Das wo man auch mit Karpfen rechnen muss.
Beim Anbiss spürst du ganz schnell was eine Extremsituation ist. Beim Anbiss blitzschnell die Bremse evtl. nachjusieren. Fühlung mit dem Fisch behalten. Gaaaaanz vorsichtig mit der Rute arbeiten. Vorsichtig pumpen und nicht winschen. Beim Absinken der Rute die lose Schnur aufspulen. Wenn du nach fast 30 Minuten den Fisch noch nicht vorm Kescher hast und die Nerven noch nicht blank liegen, hast mehr gelernt als auf jedem Fischerlehrgang..... Das alles kann man machen, ohne die Rolle zu überlasten. Wichtig ist eine sauber eingerichtete Bremse, welche die Schnur beim Anlauf und Schnurabzug ohne Ruckeln freigibt.

So vor Jahrzehnte meinen größten Zander von 98 cm gefangen. Beim Stippen auf Köderfische ausgeworfen. Die Pose wollte sich gerade aufrichte als die blitzschnell abtauchte und der Fisch Schnur nahm. Sofort die Bremse reguliert und der Rest wie vorab beschrieben....  War eine sehr gute Lehre, die mir heute noch beim Fischen auf kampfstarke tropische hilf. Am schlimmsten sind die sog. Winscher. Rute steif halten oder auf die Bordwand aufliegen und Kurbeln und Kurbeln..... Nach zwei Wochen Norge hören sich einige Rollen nicht mehr gesund an.....

Die Amerikaner haben dafür einen schönen Spruch:

FIGHT THE ROD AND NOT THE REEL


----------



## magi (28. Juni 2022)

Natürlich gibt es auch Extremsituationen im Süßwasser -überhaupt keine Frage! Die Regelmäßigkeit und gebetsmühlenartige Nennung derer macht allerdings schon neugierig auf Nordlichts Angelgewässer. Gerade wenn es dann am Ende des Tages eh wieder auf eine lobenden Erwähnung irgend einer Arc bzw. diverser Klone hinausläuft... Wie gesagt, ich bin neugierig


----------



## alexpp (28. Juni 2022)

Ich habe mich anscheinend missverständlich ausgedrückt. Genauso wie im Video, ist auch meine Meinung, dass dieser Schutzmechanismus das Schlimmste bei Unfällen verhindern soll. Er wartet und repariert die Rollen professionell und sagt, dass die Rollen gar nicht so selten einen Schlag oben auf die Spule bekommen. Man muss schon stärker drücken, damit es nachgibt. Auch während des Drills großer Fische über die Rolle dürfte da nichts durchrutschen. Wer große Fische über die Rolle drillt, ist natürlich selber Schuld. Wie zuletzt schon geschrieben, der Schnurverlegung mit Wormshaft derartige Schwäche zu attestieren finde ich übertrieben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Juni 2022)

alexpp
Gehe ich nicht mit Alex, wenn die Rute echt am Ende ist, muss die weitaus stärker machbare Rolle ran, als leichter (er)tragbare Reserve genutzt werden.
Deswegen einen Rutenbruch im Drill zu riskieren ist erst recht keine probate Lösung.

Bei Shimano kann/konnte das z.B. die Saragosa, die gab es auch mal als kleine Saragosa 4000 F sowie Spheros usw.
Dass Shimano diese Excenter-Verlegung Rollenklasse mit Alubody und zudem im gut bezahlbaren Bereich nicht perfektioniert hat (schlechte Excenter-Schnurwicklung ab 2000), sondern die Angler auf die schwache Spur gelockt hat, nehme ich ihnen übel.
In die Stationärrolle kann man sehr gut Reservekräfte einbauen, die man normalerweise nicht braucht, aber abrufen kann, wenn die Chose im Wasser zu kochen beginnt. Das kostet kaum oder sogar keine zusätzlichen Gramms, wenn die Konstruktion der Rolle gelungen kräftig ist.

Einen schweren Knüppel mit Notfallreserven und 100 bis 150g Mehrgewicht anstelle einer leichten Rute möchstest du eher noch weniger fischen als ich! 
Im Bereich ab 3kg Zuglast fangen viele Ruten an bezüglich höherer anwendbarer Zugkräfte zu versagen. Welche ich aber brauche, um den Fisch vom Hindernis wegzubringen, und diese habe ich reichlich in meinen beangelten Wasser. Da biegt die Rute sich einfach nur immer weiter ohne gesteigerte Kraftwirkung, und dann ist die Rutenspitze im Extremfall an der Rolle, und alles ist nur noch Krampf & Murks.

Auf dem Meer und Boot ist die Lage anders, da hat man gezielt gebaute Knüppel im Handteil, vom Format her Besenstiele.
Auf dem Boot kann man alles leicht abstellen und ablegen, sich hinsetzen usw., ganz andere Welt.
Außerdem allermeist Freiwasser, da ist alles schon mal prinzipiell Easy & Peasy.

Oder wenn ich eine andere Rute wie meine Shimano Lesath PowerGame BX 9ft 80g oder 120g hernehme, die hat unten rum im Handteil Kraft wie ein Ochse, ein feinstes Stück Carbon, die kann ich bisher nicht endständig durchbiegen und belasten. Gibt aber wenig andere Ruten die so tun können ...
Daran passt eine Wormshaft-beschränkte Twinpower SW oder Stella SW ab 5000 sogar richtig gut und ist dafür auserkoren worden, weil die Rute kann ab Mitte abwärts unglaublich hoch fighten und pumpen. Allerdings nicht gut Drillinge in Süßwasserhartmäuler einschlagen, das musste ich erstmal etwas fixen, sie bleibt aber vorne vergleichsweise sehr weich.
Dabei genauso leicht oder gar leichter als die gängigen Süßwasserruten, unter 200g.

Effektiv kommt es nicht auf die Rolle an.
Sondern auf die Paarung Rute & Rolle & Schnur, erst das macht die richtige Musik und bringt den richtigen Spaß und die Befriedigung am souveränen Drillen.

Die Druckkraft auf die Spule der FK bis zum Auslösen der Rutschkupplung ist ja sogar recht leicht zu messen, dann weiß man genaueres.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Juni 2022)

Lieber magi,

dir ist aber nun so langsam klar, dass die Ryobi Applause Zauber bzw. Clone-Spro BlueArc BlackArc RedArc der V1 Generation ab 2004/5 die allerletzten sophisticated Vollalu Rollen waren bzw. sind?
Da sind alle 3 Hauptteile Body Seitenplatte Rotor aus allerbestem Ryobi-Manufacturing Alu, zudem die stärkste Bugelkonstruktion und best mitlaufendes Röllchen in kleinen Rollen überhaupt.
Die übertreffen sogar viele Panzer-Oldtimer der 1970/80er Jahre.
Danach ist Schluss gewesen, mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen wie Penn Slammer und einigen gelungenen Okumas.
Dann und wann auftretende Schmiermängel angelegt ab (Günstig-)Montagewerk und ein kratziger Lauf sind lange nicht ein Untergang, nichtmal ein Waterloo, sondern eine Herausforderung das zu fixen.
Was dank des recht einfachen und gut beherrschbaren Aufbaus super machbar ist.

Z.B. ist die Ryobi Rücklaufsperre mega-weitaus einfacher komplett zu zerlegen und erfolgreich  zu warten, als von Shimano (Federgeschnetzel und Schrauborgie) oder Daiwa (nicht zerlegbar). Keine fiesen Sperren, Splinterschrauben oder versteckte Federclips, kein Spezialwerkzeug, nichtmal Microschrauber notwendig wie bei ganz modernen. Grundwissen über Mechanik, Getriebe und Schmierung ist natürlich unabdingbar, sowie ruhige Hand und Arbeitsweise.

Angelgewässer sind bei mir grob beschrieben so:

DE mit Uferangeln
Gute Fische, sehr gute Kondition, klares sauerstoffreiches Wasser, Trinkwasser, Trinkwassertalsperren oder Sperrteiche,
weitgehend naturbelassen, kaum ausgeräumt nicht dauergejätet, Steine, Findlinge, WK-II Reste, Stahlseile, Beton, Pflanzen, große Pflanzenteppiche, Holz und Baumstümpfe im Wasser, ganze Bäume im Wasser.
Daueraufgabe Steinhänger und Holzhänger

SE Bootsangeln
Gute Fische, gute Kondition, wenig belastetes Wasser, große Seen
vollkommen naturbelassen, nichts ausgeräumt, Untiefen  Riffe Inseln, Steine überall, Riesenfindlinge, Pflanzen, weitläufige Pflanzenteppiche, Holz im Wasser, ganze Bäume bis Wälder im Wasser.
Daueraufgabe Steinhänger und Holzhänger


----------



## magi (29. Juni 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Lieber magi,
> 
> dir ist aber nun so langsam klar, dass die Ryobi Applause Zauber bzw. Clone-Spro BlueArc BlackArc RedArc der V1 Generation ab 2004/5 die allerletzten sophisticated Vollalu Rollen waren bzw. sind?
> Da sind alle 3 Hauptteile Body Seitenplatte Rotor aus allerbestem Ryobi-Manufacturing Alu, zudem die stärkste Bugelkonstruktion und best mitlaufendes Röllchen in kleinen Rollen überhaupt.
> ...


Mir ist auf jeden Fall klar, dass es hier eher um philosophische Abhandlungen geht


----------



## alexpp (29. Juni 2022)

magi schrieb:


> Mir ist auf jeden Fall klar, dass es hier eher um philosophische Abhandlungen geht


Man muss nicht so frech sein, jeder kann ja seine Meinung haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juni 2022)

Große bzw. größte Fische auch erfolgreich mit angenehmen Rute/Rolle-Gerät fangen können kann man als Philosophie bezeichnen.
Für mich ist es eines der wichtigen Dinge im Leben.
Auf der Ebene der Philosophie ist vieles machbar, prinzipiell erstmal mehr Luftschlösser als reales.

Allerdings ist Philosophia im Gegensatz zu ihrer weiterentwickelten Tochter Systemtheorie und wiederum deren Töchtern Mathematik, Physik usw. (also den Philosophia Enkeltöchtern) eben nur brotlose Kunst.
Man kann sich in die Sonne legen und philosophieren. Ausschließlich damit würden wir immer noch wie in der Frühzeit in Höhlen hausen und nur das haben, was uns Natur und Evolution schenken. Einige sehr wenige der Hominiden haben den Arsch hoch gekriegt und sich nicht mehr von den Säbelzahnern auffressen lassen, sondern den Spieß im wahrsten Wortsinne umgedreht. Und es den anderen auch gezeigt, heute sagt der Webber freely geshared ...
Sowas macht mir grundsätzlich einen Riesenspaß, Waffen bauen, Ritualwaffen wie Angelgeräte bauen, knobeln, probieren, verbessern.

Man kann aber auch unterstützend mit physikalischen Mitteln rangehen, Experimente machen und registrieren (sowas war und nennt sich der Anfang von Wissenschaft), und dann für sich die richtigen Erkenntnisse ziehen.
Das ist sehr einfach, zudem helfen Kenntnisse aus der theoretischen und praktischen Mechanik sehr, um Kraftverhältnisse zu erfassen und nachrechnen zu können. Bisher hat sich die Welt seit Newtons Erkenntnissen daran auch ganz gut gehalten.

Anders herum schmeiße ich jetzt nicht mit dem Donnerkeil auf die Leicht- und Leichtsinnfischer, die leichtfertig Fische abreißen lassen, die mit Kunstköder und Schnur nicht bewältigte bessere Fische dem Verludern aussetzen, nein das mache ich nicht.
Das soll auch mal jeder selber entscheiden und verantworten.


----------



## Bilch (29. Juni 2022)

Das mit der Sonne erinnert mich an Platons berühmtes Höhlengleichnis - sind High-End-Rollen ein Schattenbild oder die Sonne?


----------



## Wollebre (29. Juni 2022)

Die Rollen sind die Steigerung zu „sieht geil aus, muss ich haben“

Baumarkt verkauft das neueste Hammermodell. Beim Hämmern wird digital die Schlagstärke angezeigt........


----------



## magi (29. Juni 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Man muss nicht so frech sein, jeder kann ja seine Meinung haben.


Mit frech hat das nix zu tun, mir liegt es fern hier jemanden persönlich anzugehen! Dennoch gibt es Meinungen, die ich so nicht teilen kann und möchte, da so eine sehr verzehrte bzw. individuelle Darstellung möglicherweise dogmatisiert wird &  völlig konträr zu einer sinnvollen Anwendung steht. Und das auch unter Gesichtpunkten, die im Allgemeinen als gute fischereiliche Praxis bezeichnet werden! Jede mir bekannte nicht ci4-Rolle aus dem Shimano-Programm genügt, um damit - gemessen an ihrer Grösse bzw. Schnurkappazität, auf entsprechende Fische auch in anspruchsvollen Gewässern zu fischen.  Wenn etwas nicht passt, liegt der Fehler zwischen den Ohren und nicht an den schwachen Shimanorollen per se - Montagsmodelle mal aussen vor. Bei aller Leidenschaft für einfache, solide Technik, da muss man doch mal auch 5 gerade sein lassen. Es lesen ja nicht nur alte Hasen hier mit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juni 2022)

magi schrieb:


> Mit frech hat das nix zu tun, mir liegt es fern hier jemanden persönlich anzugehen! Dennoch gibt es Meinungen, die ich so nicht teilen kann und möchte, da so eine sehr verzehrte bzw. individuelle Darstellung möglicherweise dogmatisiert wird &  völlig konträr zu einer sinnvollen Anwendung steht. Und das auch unter Gesichtpunkten, die im Allgemeinen als gute fischereiliche Praxis bezeichnet werden! Jede mir bekannte nicht ci4-Rolle aus dem Shimano-Programm genügt, um damit - gemessen an ihrer Grösse bzw. Schnurkappazität, auf entsprechende Fische auch in anspruchsvollen Gewässern zu fischen.


Fast richtig, aber du bist faschistisch dogmativ und sehr anmaßend und arrogant unterwegs: "sinnvolle Anwendung!" Du definierst das?
"sinnvolle Anwendung?" für was und wen denn?

Wenn du mit deinen Rölleken an deinen Gewässern auskommst, ist doch alles gut. Kaufe und genieße.

Ich weiß leider, wie schlecht die Fischkonditionen an sehr vielen (anderen) Wassern inzwischen ist, da mag ich nicht gerne angeln noch fangen noch Fisch entnehmen und braten. Abwasserkanäle allerorten.
Benebelte Fische oder quasi todkranke Fischhalbleichen rauszukurbeln, ist für mich als erbauliche Angelei indiskutabel.
Dafür suche ich mir Gewässer, die noch in weit besserem Zustand sind, die vielen anderen sind leider uninteressant geworden, das ist sehr schade. Selbst die große Ostsee hat sich da schon hin entwickelt.

Bei mir reicht die verbreitete Rollennormalware eben nicht hin, bzw. manchmal nicht hin - sicher unter 10% der Fälle - ist mehr Stabilität und Power in der Rolle sehr nützlich. Mir ist es das wert, dafür einen speziellen Aufwand zu treiben, vor allem Zeitaufwand im Tuning. Das muss nicht jeder so teilen und sehen.
Wenn das nicht verständlich sein sollte, ist es mir eine diesbezüglich ignorante dogmatische Meinung auch schnurzpiepegal.
Dann frag auch nicht dumm herum, wenn du eh eine vorgefasste Meinung hast.


----------



## magi (29. Juni 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Fast richtig, aber du bist faschistisch dogmativ und sehr anmaßend und arrogant unterwegs: "sinnvolle Anwendung!" Du definierst das?
> "sinnvolle Anwendung?" für was und wen denn?
> 
> Wenn du mit deinen Rölleken an deinen Gewässern auskommst, ist doch alles gut. Kaufe und genieße.
> ...


Der 1.Absatz spricht für sich selbst, da brauch man nicht mehr viel zu schreiben. 
Dann angel ich wohl halt an klinisch toten Gewässern mit total abgeschlafften Fischen...wie auch immer, ich halte deine Aussagen so jedenfalls für maßlos überzogen, dein Umgangston bei Gegenwind grenzwertig und möchte damit nur erneut zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich völlig anderer Meinung bin, wie viele andere Kollegen und Bekanntschaften am Wasser, die mehrheitlich alles gerne Shimano verwenden. Warum wohl?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juni 2022)

Mit leeren Phrasen und Behauptungen kann ich nichts anfangen, ich schätze andere auch nicht.
Nichtmal ansatzweise sind von dir Fakten gebracht worden, und das aufgespannte Spinrollen-Kernthema wird gar nicht bearbeitet. Es geht nicht um das Bashen von Shimano Rollen.
Mehr Stabilität oder mehr Reserven sind analysierbar und darstellbar, und ein wahres Dauerthema in den Rollenfragethreads.

Eine weitere Unterhaltung ist für mich daher vollkommen sinnlos - ich erkläre daher diese mit Aufwand versuchte Konversation für beendet.

*Ich bitte die Mods ab hier ein Auge drauf zu haben, auch bezüglich weiterer Provokationen und Beleidigungen.*


----------



## alexpp (30. Juni 2022)

Vor mehreren Wochen durfte ich im Nachbarforum lesen, dass ernsthafte Angler, die viel am Wasser sind, praktisch alle mit Daiwas fischen.
Und ich Blödmann habe mir so viele Shimanos gekauft


----------



## angler1996 (30. Juni 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Vor mehreren Wochen durfte ich im Nachbarforum lesen, dass ernsthafte Angler, die viel am Wasser sind, praktisch alle mit Daiwas fischen.
> Und ich Blödmann habe mir so viele Shimanos gekauft


dann sind wir schon mal 2 , mein Bestand an daiwa ist bei 0;-)))


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Juni 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Und ich Blödmann habe mir so viele Shimanos gekauft


Ich bin inzwischen auch bei Daiwa gelandet, obwohl ich einige Shimanos fische.
Diese sind aber allemal über der 200€ Marke, wie z.B. Biomaster und Aspire.
Was diese den Daiwas vorraus haben, ist eine perfekte Wicklung, wobei ich z.B. bei der Daiwa Caldia einen Dönerspies sehe.
Aber egal ob Daiwa oder Shimano, kommen bei mir nur Metallbodys zum Einsatz, bei schweren Anwendungen.
Allerdings wenn es wirklich robust wird, steht dann Quantum Cabo drauf, da können beide Hersteller nicht gegen anstinken!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Juni 2022)

Mache ich auch so - schwer und/oder besonders druckvoll = Cabo-Job. Sehr robust mit angenehm niedriger ÜS.

Sehr schade, dass die kleineren Cabos mittlerweile aus dem Quantum-Programm geflogen sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Mache ich auch so - schwer und/oder besonders druckvoll = Cabo-Job. Sehr robust mit angenehm niedriger ÜS.
> 
> Sehr schade, dass die kleineren Cabos mittlerweile aus dem Quantum-Programm geflogen sind.


Dass ist ja der Mist, haste was rundherum passendes gefunden und das einige Jahre ausprobiert und als bewährt bewahrheitet, verschwindet das schon 3 bis 10 Jahre nach Erscheinen, und das ist zu schnell ....

Ist denn evtl. brauchbarer Ersatz für dich in Sicht gekommen?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juli 2022)

Aktuell ist wohl folgendes ein interessanter Deal: WFT Ajima!
Die Rolle punktet mit Vollmetallbody, Einschraubkurbel, toleranzarmem Getriebe, 8 Kugellagern und aktuell besonders mit dem Preis.
Einige bieten die Rolle für 240 Euro (nahe UVP) an, Angeldomäne will um 140 Euro(quasi der Straßenpreis) dafür und Askari haut die gerade in den Größen um 800, 2000 und als 4500- er Modell für ~70 Euro raus!
Das ist wirklich ein Schnäppchen, denn die Rolle spielt definitiv in der 150 Euro - Rollenliga und ist aktuell deutlich günstiger, als eine vergleichbare Daiwa BG.
Wer die jetzt für 70 Euro kauft(solange erhältlich) macht sicher nix verkehrt!


----------



## alexpp (10. Juli 2022)

Die letzten Jahre hatte ich mal je eine nicht ganz günstige Rolle von Abu und DAM bestellt, hatte mich nur bestärkt bei Shimano zu bleiben.
Mag aber die Baitcaster von Abu. Einigen ist dort zu viel Plastik, die wirken auf diese Leute zumindest so.

Finde folgendes Video der beiden Top-Rollen von Daiwa und Shimano interessant (kleine Größen).
Mh, hat Shimano mit dem neuen Getriebe tatsächlich einen gut spürbaren Sprung nach vorne getan ?
Denn bei den Vorgängern wurde eher Daiwa ein "kraftvolleres" Getriebe attestiert. So soll die Certate mit einer schnelleren Übersetzung ähnlich gut abschneiden, wie die langsam übersetzte TP PG.


----------



## Bilch (10. Juli 2022)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Aktuell ist wohl folgendes ein interessanter Deal: WFT Ajima!
> Die Rolle punktet mit Vollmetallbody, Einschraubkurbel, toleranzarmem Getriebe, 8 Kugellagern und aktuell besonders mit dem Preis.
> Einige bieten die Rolle für 240 Euro (nahe UVP) an, Angeldomäne will um 140 Euro(quasi der Straßenpreis) dafür und Askari haut die gerade in den Größen um 800, 2000 und als 4500- er Modell für ~70 Euro raus!
> Das ist wirklich ein Schnäppchen, denn die Rolle spielt definitiv in der 150 Euro - Rollenliga und ist aktuell deutlich günstiger, als eine vergleichbare Daiwa BG.
> Wer die jetzt für 70 Euro kauft(solange erhältlich) macht sicher nix verkehrt!


Sehr interessant, Voll-Alu (bzw. fast, Rotor ist aus Kunststoff) ließt sich schon mal sehr gut. Das geringe gewicht überzeugt mich persönlich nicht, aber dieses "um so leichter, desto besser" ist halt im Einklang mit dem Zeitgeist und leider ist keine Firma dagegen immun. MMn besteht nämlich die Gefahr, dass bei einer 4500er Rolle, die nur 275 g wiegt, am Material gespart wurde. Behaupte es aber nicht, denn der Rollenkörper der Ajima ist sehr klein, der Rollensteg sieht aber dick genug aus, die Rolle kann also trotzt dem niedrigen Gewicht stabil sein.

Diese Rolle ist in fast allen Aspekten sehr mit der neuen Verum II vergleichbar - Voll-Alu, ähnliches Gewicht, Preis, nur keine E-Spule dabei.

Hast Du die Rolle? Das Innenleben würde mich nämlich wirklich sehr interessieren.


----------



## Bilch (10. Juli 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Die letzten Jahre hatte ich mal je eine nicht ganz günstige Rolle von Abu und DAM bestellt, hatte mich nur bestärkt bei Shimano zu bleiben.
> Mag aber die Baitcaster von Abu. Einigen ist dort zu viel Plastik, die wirken auf diese Leute zumindest so.


Spiele schon seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanke mir aus (mehr oder weniger) Neugier eine der neuen DAM Rollen zu kaufen. Welche hast Du denn gekauft und warum findest Du eine Shimano besser?


----------



## alexpp (10. Juli 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Spiele schon seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanke mir aus (mehr oder weniger) Neugier eine der neuen DAM Rollen zu kaufen. Welche hast Du denn gekauft und warum findest Du eine Shimano besser?


Kann mich ehrlich gesagt an das genaue Modell nicht mehr erinnern. Vom Lauf her und insgesamt wirkte Shimano klar besser.


----------



## Bilch (10. Juli 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Kann mich ehrlich gesagt an das genaue Modell nicht mehr erinnern. Vom Lauf her und insgesamt wirkte Shimano klar besser.


Was meinst Du unter insgesamt - Spiel, Bremse, Schnurverlegung, Design, Farbe ... ?


----------



## alexpp (10. Juli 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Was meinst Du unter insgesamt - Spiel, Bremse, Schnurverlegung, Design, Farbe ... ?


Sorry, kann es nicht mehr genau sagen, habe nur abgespeichert, dass sie insgesamt unter Shimano war. Solche Rollen gehen dann schnell zurück, also ohne praktischen Einsatz. An der Abu Revo MGX hat mich bspw. auch nicht ganz so guter Lauf und der schwer umzulegende Bügel gestört, wirkte grob und deshalb eher billig.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juli 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, Voll-Alu (bzw. fast, Rotor ist aus Kunststoff) ließt sich schon mal sehr gut. Das geringe gewicht überzeugt mich persönlich nicht, aber dieses "um so leichter, desto besser" ist halt im Einklang mit dem Zeitgeist und leider ist keine Firma dagegen immun. MMn besteht nämlich die Gefahr, dass bei einer 4500er Rolle, die nur 275 g wiegt, am Material gespart wurde. Behaupte es aber nicht, denn der Rollenkörper der Ajima ist sehr klein, der Rollensteg sieht aber dick genug aus, die Rolle kann also trotzt dem niedrigen Gewicht stabil sein.
> 
> Diese Rolle ist in fast allen Aspekten sehr mit der neuen Verum II vergleichbar - Voll-Alu, ähnliches Gewicht, Preis, nur keine E-Spule dabei.
> 
> Hast Du die Rolle? Das Innenleben würde mich nämlich wirklich sehr interessieren.


Ich hatte sie, ging mir aber samt Rute verloren(hat 'nen Abflug auf 'm Boot gemacht). Gestern habe ich mir aber 2 Stück der Größe 2000 gesichert, weil begeistert war und bin!
Wenn die Röllchen da sind, mache ich gerne eine auf und stell die Bilder hier ein.

Zum Thema Shimano habe ich eine klare Meinung: => die haben einfach die besten Bremsen am Rollenmarkt, weil die eines können, was den anderen fehlt, nämlich den Spagat aus fein einstellbar, läuft sanft an und mit kaum Drehbewegung am Verstellknopf geht's von "Bremse auf" bis "Bremse komplett zu"!
Das kann Shimano wie kein anderer Rollenhersteller.

Die WFT Ajima hat einfach unfassbar wenig Spiel in der Kurbel und generell, daran hat sich auch nach 2 Jahren Einsatz nichts merklich geändert.
Meine Stradic ist nach der gleichen Zeit schon spürbar abgenudelter und du merkst einfach, dass eine Metallrolle nun mal beim Lagersitz Vorteile gegenüber Verbundwerkstoffen hat und das spürt man beim Kurbeln.
Metall (Zinklegierung/Alu etc.) gibt bei Belastung einfach weniger nach als GFK, CFK- verstärktes Polyamid.

Was den Vergleich mit der Verum angeht, nee.... Die Verum ist deutlich gröber, lange nicht so fein im Inneren gearbeitet, weniger Kugellager, nicht so toleranzarm...klobigerer Body.
Nicht falsch verstehen die Verum ist eine gute Rolle, aber die Ajima ist da deutlich drüber.
WFT hatte sie als Spitzenmodell rausgehauen(beworben mit Toleranzen im tausendstel Milimeterbereich), aber Bekanntheitsgrad, verkacktes Marketing etc. ließen diese Rollenmodell floppen, weshalb sie von ihrem einstigen Straßenpreis, um weit über 100 Euro abgefallen ist.
Daher gab es selten so ein Schnäppchen, wie diese Rolle aktuell!
Wer sich gerade eine Rolle, wie eine Daiwa Fuego, Daiwa Exceler LT... ohnehin zulegen wollte, unter 100 Euro Budget hat, mein Tipp: "Liegen lassen => WFT Ajima kaufen(solange noch für den Kurs zu bekommen), ihr werdet es nicht bereuen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juli 2022)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Zum Thema Shimano habe ich eine klare Meinung: => die haben einfach die besten Bremsen am Rollenmarkt, weil die eines können, was den anderen fehlt, nämlich den Spagat aus fein einstellbar, läuft sanft an und mit kaum Drehbewegung am Verstellknopf geht's von "Bremse auf" bis "Bremse komplett zu"!
> Das kann Shimano wie kein anderer Rollenhersteller.


meinst du das wirklich so wie geschrieben?
"mit *kaum Drehbewegung* am Verstellknopf geht's von "Bremse auf" bis "*Bremse komplett zu*"

Ich mag ja schon ein gewisses Quickdrag-Verhalten für schnelle Reaktionsfähigkeit, meine Daiwas (mit den angeblich einfachen, aber für mich besseren Bremsen) machen das nahezu perfekt mit dem: "es passiert etwas pro halben Dreh!".
Bis komplett zu drehe ich schon gerne ein bischen, um den vorhandenen Kraftbereich genau einzustellen und auszuschöpfen.


----------



## Bilch (10. Juli 2022)

Danke Sensitivfischer, das sind die Argumente, die ich hören/lesen will - z.B. wie die Rolle nach 2 Jahren ist. Und nicht so wie bei vielen YT Videos, wo einer behauptet, dass eine (teure) Rolle deswegen besser sei, weil der Lauf sich gegenüber der anderen geschmeidiger anfühlt.

Du bringst mich ins Grübeln


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juli 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> meinst du das wirklich so wie geschrieben?
> "mit *kaum Drehbewegung* am Verstellknopf geht's von "Bremse auf" bis "*Bremse komplett zu*"
> 
> Ich mag ja schon ein gewisses Quickdrag-Verhalten für schnelle Reaktionsfähigkeit, meine Daiwas (mit den angeblich einfachen, aber für mich besseren Bremsen) machen das nahezu perfekt mit dem: "es passiert etwas pro halben Dreh!".
> Bis komplett zu drehe ich schon gerne ein bischen, um den vorhandenen Kraftbereich genau einzustellen und auszuschöpfen.


Daiwa und Shimano schenken sich da nicht viel, aber Shimanobremsen finde ich persönlich 'nen Ticken besser.
Wie Bilch schrieb, bin auch ich kein Fan von dem Leichtrollenbau, die Rollen sind heute oft zu leicht. Die Ruten mit so einer Leichtbaurolle von heute sind häufig eine kopflastige Kombi, was ich nicht mag. Daher habe ich auch etliche Daiwa BGs in meinem Rutenrollenwald, wegen Gewicht, Robustheit...
Aber gerade beim leichten - bis mittleren Spinnfischen punktet hier eben die WFT Ajima mit niedrigeren Schnureinzug(bei den größeren BG- Modellen mir zu hoch) und feinerem Lauf, sowie den kleineren Modellabstufungen bezüglich Schnurfassungsvermögen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juli 2022)

Es ist in alledem viel Gewöhnung und dann verinnerlichte Gewohnheit dabei.
Wenn man eingeschliffene Erwartungswerte hat, ist man für "Familienfremde"  Rollenmechaniken wohl auch mit Aversionen vorgespannt.

Die Shimano Bremsen ab 2000 waren für mich jedenfalls nicht so toll, so ab 2008 war Shimano für mich bei Spinnrollen out, P/L.

Ich bin längere Zeit mit meinen Ryobi&Co ab Applause zufrieden gewesen, kleiner Bremsknob, flacheres Gewinde u. längere Verstellwege, kann man meist schadfrei einfach mal zu drehen, passiert nicht so viel, der kleine Knob ist wiederum sehr schnell und schneller als die großen, der aufbaubare Druck in den Fingern wird durch den kleinen Hebel wiederum gut begrenzt. Ein Blockieren ist ja nun mal der avisierte GAU.

Dann kam Daiwa mit seinen schnelleren Gewinden seit 2016 dazu und dem erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftigen versetzten Knob (ich mag ihn inzwischen, weil sich beide Richtungen unterschiedlich anfühlen). Aber seltsamerweise ist das nur bei den günstigen Typen drin , nicht den teureren mit UTD ATD und son Gedöns.
Bei Daiwa sage ich: je teurer die Rolle angeboten, je schlechter (für mich) - definitv langsamer verstellbar! - die Bremse , mit weiteren Eigenmächtigkeiten erst recht.

Der Ablauf ist jeweils anders, das Wechseln machte nicht mehr soviel Freude.

Man muss bei den aktuellen heutigen riesigen Bremsknobs (gleichermaßen bei Ryobi,Daiwa,Shimano), wo fast die gesamte Spulenfrontfläche abgedeckt wird, das auch wieder anders sehen, und dazu sagen.
Also heute ist der Bremsknobdurchmesser schon eine Pflichtangabe, um da überhaupt eine Vorstellung zu bekommen! 
Schwer(er) sind sie auch geworden.
Die sind vergleichweise riesig geworden, damit hebelmäßig prinzipiell kraftvoll, aber sehr langsam im verstellen bei Nutzung der Größe, da macht man 1/4 bis 1/2 Drehung, wo ich bei den Ryobi Knobs 1/1 oder etwas mehr machte.  Also wo ist es jetzt wann wie schnell?

Ich sehe es inzwischen beim Spinnen abhängig vom Zielfisch und wähle danach meine Combo bzw. Rolle/Rolleneigenschaften, ob Schnellverstellnotwendigkeit, sogar nach Tagesform unterschiedliche Combos, weil ich nämlich auch nicht immer gleich reaktiv bin. 
Bei den Leichtfischen Barsch Zander Forelle ist es mit der Bremse und Rollenstabilität nicht so kritisch wie beim Anvisieren von richtigen Hecht u. Wels.

P.S.:
Achso, die Getriebe mit 1:5 oder 1:6 etc. hab ich gar nicht weiter behandelt. Ich mag es, wenn ich die außen gleiche Rolle mit unterschiedlichen Getrieben zur Verfügung habe.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juli 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es ist in alledem viel Gewöhnung und dann verinnerlichte Gewohnheit dabei.
> Wenn man eingeschliffene Erwartungswerte hat, ist man für "Familienfremde"  Rollenmechaniken wohl auch mit Aversionen vorgespannt.
> 
> Die Shimano Bremsen ab 2000 waren für mich jedenfalls nicht so toll, so ab 2008 war Shimano für mich bei Spinnrollen out, P/L.
> ...


Bin ich voll bei dir.
Seiner Zeit war ich absoluter Fan der Arc- Serie von Spro, den Ryobi Applause, Zauber & Co., da konnte man munter, die Spulen unter einander verwenden, 1000er & 2000er sowie 3000er & 4000er teilten sich den gleichen Body.
Ich hatte da stets die Modelle mit S- Curve (Excentergetriebe) also Blue & Black Arc.
Viele davon haben mittlerweile den Geist aufgegeben(nach locker 12 Jahren legitim) nun habe ich eben ein paar E- Rollen überflüssig herum liegen.
Gebraucht werden die Rollen leider auch kaum angeboten und wenn zu Preisen über 60 Euro, was ich für eine Rolle, deren Alter ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, zu viel finde.
Eine Suchanfrage hier in den Kleinanzeigen brachte leider auch keine Resonanz, eine Blackarc 8100, 8200, 8300 hätte ich gerne gebraucht nachgekauft, auch wenn die Steckachsen nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind, sind es immer noch tolle Rollen!


----------



## alexpp (10. Juli 2022)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ...Meine Stradic ist nach der gleichen Zeit schon spürbar abgenudelter und du merkst einfach, dass eine Metallrolle nun mal beim Lagersitz Vorteile gegenüber Verbundwerkstoffen hat und das spürt man beim Kurbeln.
> Metall (Zinklegierung/Alu etc.) gibt bei Belastung einfach weniger nach als GFK, CFK- verstärktes Polyamid...





Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ...Wie Bilch schrieb, bin auch ich kein Fan von dem Leichtrollenbau, die Rollen sind heute oft zu leicht. Die Ruten mit so einer Leichtbaurolle von heute sind häufig eine kopflastige Kombi, was ich nicht mag. Daher habe ich auch etliche Daiwa BGs in meinem Rutenrollenwald, wegen Gewicht, Robustheit...


Werden die Rollen nicht überlastet, sollten die Lagersitze der Kunststoffgehäuse eigentlich nicht nachgeben. Was das vergrößerte Spiel betrifft, hat man natürlich auch einen kleinen Verschleiß bei den Kugellager. Shimano Getriebe brauchen mindestens 0,03mm Spiel.
Wie wir alle schon lange wissen, gleicht man kopflastige Ruten nicht mit schweren Rollen aus, gibt nur unnötig schwere Combos.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juli 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Werden die Rollen nicht überlastet, sollten die Lagersitze der Kunststoffgehäuse eigentlich nicht nachgeben....


Für meinen Begriff sollten Achsen und andere gelagerte Bauteile absolut an ihrem Platz bleiben; Toleranzen im Sinne von Spiel bei Lagern und Zahnrädern sind in einem definierten Rahmen notwendig und natürlich in Ordnung.
Was Rute/Rolle- Kombis anbetrifft muss da Ganze schon ausgewogen sein, zueinander passen. Und da bleibt ja nicht viel übrig das zu erreichen außer Rollen- größen/gewichten die zur Rute passen oder Kontergewichte an der Rute. Wie soll sonst eine ausbalancierte Kombo zu Stande kommen?

Tatsache ist doch, dass die Rollen in den letzten Jahren in einem größeren Maß leichter geworden sind, als die Ruten!


----------



## alexpp (10. Juli 2022)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Was Rute/Rolle- Kombis anbetrifft muss da Ganze schon ausgewogen sein, zueinander passen. Und da bleibt ja nicht viel übrig das zu erreichen außer Rollen- größen/gewichten die zur Rute passen oder *Kontergewichte* an der Rute. Wie soll sonst eine ausbalancierte Kombo zu Stande kommen?


Genau, Kontergewichte am Ende der Griffe. Mit etwas schwereren Rollen verschiebt sich der Schwerpunkt nur ein wenig, kann jeder selber testen.
Bei manchen japanischen Ruten mit viel zu kurzen Griffen verlängere ich die Griffe und gleichzeitig kommen so 15-20g Gewicht dazu (alles leichte Ruten unter 2,6m).


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (10. Juli 2022)

Seit gut einem Jahr fische ich an meiner leichten Forellenrute (Shimano Zodias) eine Daiwa Ballistic in Größe 2500. Eigentlich ist das eine echt tolle Rolle. Was mich aber etwas nervt, ist die Einstellung der Bremse. Die Justierung erfolgt in so feinen Schritten, dass man ewig am Bremsknopf drehen muss, bis sich die Schnur spürbar leichter abziehen lässt. Im Drill hatte ich bei größeren Fischen deshalb schon Angst, die Bremse nicht schnell genug öffnen zu können. Hat hier vielleicht jemand die gleiche Rolle und möchte seine Erfahrung bzgl. der Bremse teilen?
Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, die Bremse selbst so einzustellen, dass sie schneller öffnet bzw. schließt?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juli 2022)

Dann wird das bei dir eine Daiwa Ballistic LT 2500 sein ...
Genau das mit der Bremse hat mich auch genervt, das dort feine sehr langsame Gewinde der "aufwändigeren" Bremsen.
Wo eben günstige tun, wie allermeist gewünscht, und sehr viel teurere (bei trotzdem weitgehend gleichem Daiwa-Baukasten Aufbau) viel schlechter tun, wie du schreibst.
Nebenbei:  Ballistic LT hat noch ein anderes echtes Problem, das Excenterrad aus Kunststoff.

zur Lösung: nimm eine Fuego LT 2500 , oder deren Achse+Spule+Knob zum Auswechseln, eben Gewindetausch notwendig, sofern aus dem Daiwa-Baukasten verfügbar.
Die sieht ja sogar sehr ähnlich und gleichwertig aus.
Meine erste Serie Fuego LT 2500 hat das grobe schnelle Gewinde für den Bremsknob, wie auch bei Legalis LT, Exceler LT usw.
Das funktioniert richtig gut und schnell! 

Dass beim Tackle Advisors zudem im großen Vergleichtest die günstigen Legalis LT 2500/3000/4000 die best laufenden aller (!) Daiwa LT waren, ist auch kein
sonderliches Ruhmesblatt für die teuren ersten Zaion-(noch ohne V)-Modelle. 

Wobei nach meiner Analyse das MagSeal Lager bzw.Dichtrille unterm Rotor dahingehend mitspielt, denn MagOil und das sonstige Schmiermittel vertragen sich überhaupt nicht miteinander und verlangen einen deutlichen Abstand, der zu ungeschmierten Bereichen führt ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juli 2022)

Wie ich auch nur Schimpf&Schande auf die Daiwa MQ Typen schleudern kann, nicht mehr ohne Spezialwerkzeug zerlegbar ist als Gängelung des Käufers einfach oberpfui und muss von jedem Rollenliebhaber boykottiert werden. 
Und was da innen an Sparkonstruktionen schon gesichtet wurde, taugt auch eher für eine 10€ China-ebay-Rolle.

Insofern schon interessant, dass Shimano das anscheinend genau analysiert und als Schwachpunkt erkannt hat, und ihre Rollen wieder mehr in RIchtung Solidität überarbeitet, raus aus der vorherigen Verspieltheit und Materialarmut.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Juli 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Im Drill hatte ich bei größeren Fischen deshalb schon Angst, die Bremse nicht schnell genug öffnen zu können


Wenn du eine Grundeinstellung fischst, die nahe an der Belastungsgrenze der Schnur liegt, dann brauchst du da wärend des Drills eigentlich nicht mehr dran rumschrauben.
Wenn aber die Gefahr besteht, dass der Fisch z.B. in ein Hindernis flüchtet, dann hälst du die Spule eben händisch fest.
Bei kleinen Spulen reicht auch der Zeigefinger auf der Spule, so wie man einen Wurf abstoppt.
Bei großen Rollen musst du tatsächlich mit Daumen und Zeigefinger die Spule packen und die Notbremse machen.

Jürgen,
(der wärend des Drills nicht an der Bremse rumspielt)


----------



## alexpp (10. Juli 2022)

Bin kein großer Experte der Bremsen, vor allem nicht bei Daiwa.
Falls hier Filzscheiben verwendet werden, wären eventuell Carbonscheiben eine Option.
Billige Scheiben und schlecht gefettet kann aber schnell zum Ruckeln neigen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn aber die Gefahr besteht, dass der Fisch z.B. in ein Hindernis flüchtet, dann hälst du die Spule eben händisch fest.
> Bei kleinen Spulen reicht auch der Zeigefinger auf der Spule, so wie man einen Wurf abstoppt.
> Bei großen Rollen musst du tatsächlich mit Daumen und Zeigefinger die Spule packen und die Notbremse machen.


Eigentlich eine gute Idee, Jürgen! 
Da stehen aber die Schnetzelscheiben der neuartigen und allerneuesten Spulenkreationen dagegen, mit immer mehr Phantasie und Aufwand werden da die seltsamsten Reibschneidzylinder aus dem unteren Rand der Spule geschnitten, und großteils richtig kantig und scharf, auf jeden Fall möglichst viele Ausschnitte und Löcher drin, nichts mehr mit einem schönen glatten Spulenglockenring zum anpacken.
(außer evtl. an den allereinfachsten Typen )


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juli 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Bin kein großer Experte der Bremsen, vor allem nicht bei Daiwa.
> Falls hier Filzscheiben verwendet werden, wären eventuell Carbonscheiben eine Option.
> Billige Scheiben und schlecht gefettet kann aber schnell zum Ruckeln neigen.


Filzscheiben bei den günstigen LT Typen bis min. Fuego LT, aber sehr gut geschmiert und innen um die Achse große Ausschnitte.
Die Bremsen selber sind bei den LT kein Problem, sondern viel größer gebaut und stärker als die Leichtrolle je kann, glatt laufend.
Wenn man bei den feinen Gewinden der teuren LT nur sehr langsam verstellen kann, der Daiwa einem das aber honigsüß als Superduperbremse anpreist,
dann ist da etwas verkehrt, denn schnelle Reaktionsmöglichkeit ist eines der sehr wichtigen Merkmale bei einer einstellbaren Schnurabzugsbremse.
Besonders beim Spinnfischen, wo man mit vorher eingestellten Anschlagskräften arbeiten muss.


----------



## alexpp (10. Juli 2022)

Mir reichen bei Shimano Rollen meist 2x 180° Drehungen, um vom Anschlag in den Drill überzugehen. Ist natürlich nicht bei jeder gleich, vor dem Angeln immer kurz testen.


----------



## 49er (12. Juli 2022)

Mal rein Interesse halber, wenn es um das Thema Robustheit geht, warum wird denn hier Penn so wenig genannt?
Hat da jemand mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht oder andere Infos, vielleicht durch eventuelle Qualitätsverschlechterung oder ähnliches?
Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Spinnrolle von Penn, da mir meistens die Übersetzung zu hoch ist, aber fürs Heavy Feedern hab ich schon seit einigen Jahren zwei Penn Spinfisher V 4500 LL im Einsatz und die machen das immer noch wunderbar. Musste die bisher noch nicht zerlegen und warten, weil die immer noch einwandfrei laufen. Und beim Heavy Feedern ist ja die Belastung durch häufiges werfen und wieder einholen mit bspw. 120g Körben (ohne Futter) auch nicht gerade gering.
Vergangenes Jahr hab ich mir auch zwei Penn Battle III 4000er fürs Ansitzangeln mit Köderfisch geholt und bin bisher auch ziemlich angetan von den Rollen. 
Bin mal auf Eure Erfahrungen zu Penn gespannt.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Juli 2022)

49er,
Ich habe zwei Penn Spinfisher V (5500 und 8000) im Einsatz auf Waller, wenn Robustheit gefordert ist.
Das ist aber bei mir nur am Rheinstrom, oder Altarm der Fall.
Für diese Anwendungen sind die Rollen richtig gut!
Außerdem eine alte 360er Slammer, die ich sogar zeitweise zum Spinnfischen verwendet habe, dies geht allerdings nur mit dicken Schnüren und gewichtigen Ködern.
Weil deren Wicklung so miserabel ist, kostet dies trotzdem Wurfweite.
Das ist nach meiner Meinung auch der Haupt Kritikpunkt bei anderen Modellen.
Auch das Trecker Gefühl welches diese Rollen vermitteln muss man mögen, ist halt meilenweit weg, von dem was eine leicht laufende Shimano oder Daiwa zeigt.

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2022)

49er schrieb:


> Mal rein Interesse halber, wenn es um das Thema Robustheit geht, warum wird denn hier Penn so wenig genannt?
> Hat da jemand mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht oder andere Infos, vielleicht durch eventuelle Qualitätsverschlechterung oder ähnliches?
> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Spinnrolle von Penn, da mir meistens die Übersetzung zu hoch ist


Es geht (ging oben) nicht um Robustheit allein - dabei ist die Problemgemengelage recht einfach.

Sondern (mir zumindest) um das möglichst leicht, klein und fein UND gleichzeitig möglichst robust. 
Ist natürlich irgendwo immer ein eingegangener Kompromiss; wenn man es sich aber wünscht, ist es in einigen Realisierungen schon wunderfein!

Um die Quantifizierung wird trefflich gestritten, vornehmlich aus dem subjektiven Blickwinkel, das ist auch richtig u. wichtig.
Das ist der Sinn einer Diskussionsrunde.


----------



## jkc (12. Juli 2022)

Joar, ich habe auch jahrelang mit den Slammers gesponnen, die 360er auf der Hechtrute, zeitweise 2 460er auf Wallerspinnen(aktuell noch eine), eine 4500er SSV, die mir aber ebenfalls zu hoch übersetzt / zu schwer zu kurbeln ist und deswegen auf die Wallervertikale verbannt wurde, ne 7000er Atlantis auf der schweren Wallerspinne und ne 2500er Conflict auf der Zanderrute. Die Conflict war die letzte die ich gekauft habe und die schlechteste. Relativ zu Beginn hatte die 2x so Momente wo es von jetzt auf gleich deutlich schwerer und unter Geräuschentwicklung zu kurbeln ging, das ist allerdings beide Male nach paar Minuten verschwunden und jetzt seit Jahren auch nicht mehr vorgekommen, dazu habe ich das Komplette Schnurlaufröllchen inklusive Teile drumherum getauscht weil da irgendetwas nicht stimmte. Wie sich das bemerkbar machte weiß ich heute gar nicht mehr, aber seit dem Tausch bin ich vollkommen zufrieden mit dem Ding.
Muss dazu sagen, dass ich die Rolle inklusive Rute im schnellen Marsch aus Hüfthöhe fallen lassen habe und mit dem nächsten Schritt nochmal 2m über den Boden gekickt habe   , da könnte natürlich ein Zusammenhang bestehen.
Wurfverhalten der Slammers habe ich nie als merklich schlechter empfunden, auch wenn das Wickelbild optisch doof aussieht. Ich hatte auch relativ dünne Schnüre drauf, 15lbs Power Pro auf der 360er, zeitweise 40lbs auf der 460er, dann 60 und 80lbs Schnüre und aktuell zwecks Wurfweite wieder 40lbs Jbraid x8. Das hat für mich sehr gut funktioniert.
360er und eine 460er wurden vor zwei Jahren durch Daiwa BG abgelöst, weniger Gewicht, besseres Wickelbild und die 360er war nach ca. 10 Jahren jetzt nicht mehr so schön zu kurbeln und die Rücklaufsperre hat bei niedrigen Temperaturen dann häufiger mal rumgezickt, Reinigung brachte dann immer nur kurz Besserung.


Grüße


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Juli 2022)

Für alle Interessierten hier mal Fotos von meiner WFT Ajima 2000 die heute angekommen ist.

Kurbel zum Einschrauben
Gehäuse => Alu
Rotor => Verbundwerkstoff

Getriebe:
- Ritzel =>Messing
- Hauptantriebsrad => beschichtetes Alu
- Achsen & Lager => Edelstahl


----------



## alexpp (12. Juli 2022)

Ist der Knauf geschraubt oder genietet ? Rollen wie Daiwa BG würde ich alleine schon wegen genieteten Knäufen nicht kaufen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Juli 2022)

Die Rolle läuft sehr toleranzarm(da wackelt nix), sehr satt(gut gefettet ab Werk).
An der Spule und anderen Details lässt sich gut erahnen, wo Gewicht gespart wurde; Plastik kommt nur am Mechanismus für das Dead Bolt- Lager vor.
Der Verstellknopf der Bremse an der Spule sieht aus, wie eine 1:1- Kopie von der Daiwa Fuego
Kostenpunkt normal um 144€- ~248€, AM- Angelsport aktuell um 86€, Askari 69,99€ (günstigster Anbieter im Moment).
Alles in Allem ein gelungener Deal, => viel Rolle für wenig Geld.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Juli 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ist der Knauf geschraubt oder genietet ?


Kann ich nicht zu 100% sagen(ist eine eloxierte Aluabdeckkappe drüber), aber sieht genietet aus.
Macht aber einen soliden Eindruck und dürfte bei einer Rolle der Größe 2000 kaum eine relevante Rolle spielen.
Mit meinen BGs, auch in der Größe 8000, hatte ich damit bislang keine Probleme.
Sicher passen da auch Kurbeln von anderen Marken/Modellen oder aus dem Zubehör von z.B. Gomexus.
Der Knauf ist aus griffigem TPE mit Gummi- Haptik.


----------



## Bilch (12. Juli 2022)

Sensitivfischer, ist sie ab Werk so gut geschmiert, oder hast Du das gemacht?

Nachtrag - zu schnell gefragt, später dann gelesen, dass es ab Werk so ist. Bin sehr positiv überrascht


----------



## 49er (13. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Weil deren Wicklung so miserabel ist, kostet dies trotzdem Wurfweite.
> Das ist nach meiner Meinung auch der Haupt Kritikpunkt bei anderen Modellen.
> Auch das Trecker Gefühl welches diese Rollen vermitteln muss man mögen, ist halt meilenweit weg, von dem was eine leicht laufende Shimano oder Daiwa zeigt.


Ja ok, das Thema Wickelbild hab ich bei meinen Penns nicht, da ich auch 0,30er und 0,35er Mono drauf hab. Da sieht das Wickelbild recht gut aus.
Wie es dann mit dünner geflochtener aussieht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Wobei das mit dem leicht laufen so eine Sache ist. Die Penn Rollen sind halt meist vollgestopft mit dem blauen Penn Grease. Deswegen sind die ja auch etwas "schwergängiger" im Vergleich zu den Daiwas und Shimanos, die deutlich weniger Schmierung aufweisen und deshalb halt auch etwas leichter laufen. Dafür musst die Penn Rollen so schnell nicht mehr nachschmieren.

jkc
Das Deine Rollen was abkönnen müssen ist klar, bei den Ködern und Fängen, die Du hier immer wieder präsentierst!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Juli 2022)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Für alle Interessierten hier mal Fotos von meiner WFT Ajima 2000 die heute angekommen ist.
> 
> Kurbel zum Einschrauben
> Gehäuse => Alu
> ...



Das Fett schaut auf den entfernten Blick aus als hätte es eine sehr hohe Viskosität...sprich die kleine Rolle wird damit schwerer laufen.
Im Salzwasser ist das durchaus üblich, im Süsswasser weniger, außer man macht es halt ganz bewusst.

Die Carbonscheiben bitte nicht trocken wie auf dem Bild einbauen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juli 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das Fett schaut auf den entfernten Blick aus als hätte es eine sehr geringe Viskosität



Echt?
Für mich sieht es aus als hätte es eine sehr hohe Viskosität(Zähigkeit).


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Juli 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Echt?
> Für mich sieht es aus als hätte es eine sehr hohe Viskosität(Zähigkeit).



Verdammt nochmal..jetzt wo du es schreibst merk ich meinen Fehler..danke fürs drauf stubsen, ich ändere es um.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2022)

Sehr hohe Viskosität (= Zähigkeit) = gedämpft mit ganz wenig Spiel laufen,
das kann ich auch mit eingewechselten immer zäheren Fetten, 
dann wird die Rolle unter Last nicht so schnell "trocken" und z.B. Wormshafte vertragen so wesentlich mehr.

Dreht angeschubst im Leerlauf dann nur 3 Umdrehungen alleine weiter und nicht 20.


----------



## angler1996 (14. Juli 2022)

für ne einheitliche Diskussionsgrundlage;-)) ; zückt den Taschenrechner





						Konsistenzklassen < Auswahl des richtigen Schmierstoffes < Zentralschmierung | Vogel Schmiertechnik
					

Physikalische Eigenschaften von Schmierölen und -fetten werden in Viskositäten bei Öl und Konsitenzklassen bei Fetten unterschieden. Die Vogel-Gruppe berät Sie bei der Auswahl des richtigen Schmiermediums für Ihre Zentalschmieranlage.



					www.vogel-schmiertechnik.de


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2022)

Wenn die NLGI wie bei allen professionellen Fließfetten/Schmierfetten draufsteht, ist die Tabelle doch wunderbar!

Relevante hohe Temperaturbereiche mit 40 bis 100 Grad und mehr bis zum notwendigen Heißdampföl werden bei unseren Handmaschinchen wohl kaum erreicht.
Dazu bräuchte man erstmal mehr (neogenetische) Thunfische  - auch weit hinein in die Ströme und Nebenflüsse.









						Heißdampföl/ Heißdampfzylinderöl | meinewebsite
					

Für echtes Heißdampföl gibt es keine Alternative. Es ist temperaturstabil bis 360°C, wird vom Dampf nicht von den Zylinderwänden gewaschen.Zudem hat dieses Öl gute Dichteigenschaften.




					www.regner-dampftechnik.com
				



recht sie haben ...


----------



## Captain_H00k (14. Juli 2022)

Schon interessant die WFT ,danke fürs zeigen Sensitivfischer !
Übrigens,ist etwas OT aber wo die Schrauber hier versammelt sind.
Sagt mal was für Werkzeug nutzt ihr für eure Rollen ?
Ich suche nach nem Set mit dem ich Stationär- & Baitcastrollen behandeln kann.
Also am besten kleinere Inbus mit dabei,Kreuz & Schlitz damit ich ausgestattet bin.
Bisher habe ich ein paar einzelne Wiha aus nem Set,darunter aber leider auch viele Torx.Der Rest ist eher NoName.
Ich hätte gerne ein gutes Set, wo ich wirklich alles mit abdecke.Vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Tipp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2022)

Du brauchst inzwischen neben einigen guten Standarddrehern in PZ 2 1 0 und PH 2 1 0 sowie Schlitzer'n auch das Microwerkzeug, steckbare Microbits Imbus'6 4mm.
Gibts fast überall bei den modernen Billig-Werkzeugabteilungen, Tedi, Kaufland, OBI usw.

Für die modernen gewichtsparenden Microschrauben, Daiwa fing da schon länger mit an und bei den LT ist das voll durchgezogen, die anderen machen das auch immer mehr. Die sind ansonsten echte Versiegelungen ...
Da ist in einem kleinen Set schon fast alles dabei, natürlich je nach Setgröße, auch wichtig: Torx'6 und Imbus'6.
Im großen Set noch viel mehr, ich habe inzwischen mindestens 4 Kästen, und meine Frau liebt die kleinen Schrauberlinge auch.

Die braucht man auch fast schon in der Küche   , wo man neben Kücherschere das kräftige Cuttermesser, kleine Wasserpumpenzange und Brechhebel (großer Schlitzschrauber) zum Öffnen der Verpackungen oder Dosennachhilfe braucht.
Schenkt sowas bei nächster Event-Gelegenheit, und jemand ist viel glücklicher ...


----------



## Captain_H00k (14. Juli 2022)

Danke Dir Nordlichtangler !
Also so billig Feinmechaniker Sets habe ich sogar  
Mir ging es halt darum ob es nicht evtl ein besseres Set von beispielsweise Wiha,Wera oder ner anderen Marke gibt wo man alles beisammen hat 
Abseits vom Angeln habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht,dass man mit guten Schraubendrehern besser arbeiten kann + die Aufnahmen der Schrauben schont.Daher mein Interesse.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2022)

Jupp, gilt bei Universalschraubern und den recht großen möglichen Kräften auf jeden Fall !
Bei den Winzschrauben ist ja viel weniger Kraft, zumal meist nur in Kunststoff geschraubt, da kommt man mit dem genau passenden Bit schon sehr gut durch,
wichtig ist ein gut passendes Handle, für Handgröße und Drehkraft, beim evtl. losbrechen müssen.
Bessere Bits könnten sein, sind mir noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen.
Bisher habe ich aber nichts an den Rollenschrauben kaputt gemacht, eher würde wahrscheinlich das simple Bit ggü. den meist hochfesten Micro-Stahlschräubchen nachgeben. Bei größere nehme ich ja wieder einen richtigen Schraubendreher.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Juli 2022)

Captain_H00k 
Wenn du sonst auch noch an Sachen rumbasteln, der Proxxon Satz 23207 mit 75 Bits auch besondere für z. B. elektrische Geräte, kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Juli 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Schon interessant die WFT ,danke fürs zeigen Sensitivfischer !
> Übrigens,ist etwas OT aber wo die Schrauber hier versammelt sind.
> Sagt mal was für Werkzeug nutzt ihr für eure Rollen ?
> Ich suche nach nem Set mit dem ich Stationär- & Baitcastrollen behandeln kann.
> ...



Ich nutze eigentlich sehr unterschiedliche Werkzeuge. Je nachdem aus welche Zeitspanne die Rollen kommen, können da auch mitunter mal Werkzeuge wie zb eine Segeringzange oder diverse Ausschlagbolzen samt Holzunterlage (zb um den Pin aus einer Kurbel zu bekommen, typisches DAM-Problem zb) dabei sein. Sowas wird bei Rollen ab etwa der 80er Jahre eigentlich nicht mehr gebraucht.
Ansonsten nutze ich eigentlich gar keine Bits sondern ganz klassische Schraubendreher. Das wichtigste für mich sind aber Ringschlüssel von 8 bis 13mm (für die Rotormutter), Pinzetten in gerader und gebogener Bauweise, diverses Besteck aus dem Dentalbereich inkl. Spiegel sowie ne Magnetschale und reichlich Küchenkrepp. Nichts ist schlimmer wie ne Distanzscheibe später suchen zu müssen oder mit unpassendem Werkzeug Bauteile zu verformen/zerkratzen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Juli 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das Fett schaut auf den entfernten Blick aus als hätte es eine sehr hohe Viskosität...sprich die kleine Rolle wird damit schwerer laufen.
> Im Salzwasser ist das durchaus üblich, im Süsswasser weniger, außer man macht es halt ganz bewusst.
> 
> Die Carbonscheiben bitte nicht trocken wie auf dem Bild einbauen.


Ich habe daran nix gemacht!!!
Das Fett in der Rolle, die Carbonscheiben trocken... alles was du auf den Fotos siehst, ist so wie es ist, original ab Werk!


----------



## alexpp (3. August 2022)

Nach dem ersten Schrauben an einer Stella FK 2500 HG bzw. Shimano der neuen Generation (den Rotor nicht auseinander genommen) paar Eindrücke und Anmerkungen. Wegen den vielen O-Ringen an Zahnrädern und Kugellagern ist das Schrauben nicht leichter geworden, aber auch nicht deutlich schwerer, zum teil etwas fummeliger. Das linke Kugellager des Großzahnrades haben sie bei den Rollengrößen 2500 und 4000 (kleinere Rollen nicht beachtet) geändert, bei der 2500 ist dieses auf 8x12x3,5 geschrumpft und 4000 auf 8x14x4 gewachsen. In beiden Fällen braucht man nun neue Passscheiben, um das Spiel des Getriebes einstellen zu können. Bei den Vorgängern hatten wir bei beiden Größen das gleiche KL 7x13x4. Weiterhin positiv ist die Verfügbarkeit und die Preise einiger Ersatzteile. Die beiden Hauptzahnräder des Getriebes kosten 41€ und sind einzeln zu bekommen, kann man echt nicht meckern. Die E-Spule der neuen Stella ist weiterhin sehr teuer, es können aber wie gehabt einige ältere Spulen auch günstigerer Rollen verwendet werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Das linke Kugellager des Großzahnrades haben sie bei den Rollengrößen 2500 und 4000 (kleinere Rollen nicht beachtet) geändert, bei der 2500 ist dieses auf 8x12x3,5 geschrumpft und 4000 auf 8x14x4 gewachsen. In beiden Fällen braucht man nun neue Passscheiben, um das Spiel des Getriebes einstellen zu können. Bei den Vorgängern hatten wir bei beiden Größen das gleiche KL 7x13x4.


Also die Großradachse ist im Durchmesser  von 7mm auf einheitlich 8mm Durchmesser angewachsen?
Das liest sich gut, weil mehr Durchmesser ist immer stabiler, Shimano wirbt ja auch so.

Ich habe dabei sogar einen Verdacht betreffs der Teileherstellung ...


----------



## alexpp (3. August 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also die Großradachse ist im Durchmesser von 7mm auf einheitlich 8mm Durchmesser angewachsen?


Nur auf der linken Seite, rechts bleibt es bei 7mm. Die restlichen 3 von 4 wichtigen KL bleiben von der Größe her gleich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2022)

Aha, danke!
Ich werde bei meinen Kontrollmessungen mal diesbezügliche Daten festhalten.


----------



## alexpp (18. August 2022)

Frage an die Besitzer der Stella FK. Wenn ich die 2500 HG senkrecht halte, damit das Gewicht der Spule "maximal" auf den Spulenhubmechanismus drückt und normal drehe, ist bei der Bewegung der Spule nach oben ein gleichmäßiges Surren zu hören. Nicht laut und nicht störend, im Stillen aber gut zu hören. Ist kein Rattern des Pawl im Wormshaft, müssten eher die Plastikzahnräder sein. Ist ja für den langsamen Hub inzwischen ein ganzer Haufen davon verbaut. Mich interessiert besonders, ob es auch bei den 4000ern vorhanden ist.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. August 2022)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Aktuell ist wohl folgendes ein interessanter Deal: WFT Ajima!
> Die Rolle punktet mit Vollmetallbody, Einschraubkurbel, toleranzarmem Getriebe, 8 Kugellagern und aktuell besonders mit dem Preis.
> Einige bieten die Rolle für 240 Euro (nahe UVP) an, Angeldomäne will um 140 Euro dafür und Askari haut die gerade in den Größen um 800, 2000 und als 4500- er Modell für ~70 Euro raus!
> Das ist wirklich ein Schnäppchen, denn die Rolle spielt definitiv in der 150 Euro - Rollenliga und ist aktuell deutlich günstiger, als eine vergleichbare Daiwa BG.
> Wer die jetzt für 70 Euro kauft(solange erhältlich) macht sicher nix verkehrt!


Da hatte die Applause, die Einschraubkurbel herausgerechnet, mit mehr (oder anders) gepunktet und das zu einem  Drittel bis Hälfte des Preises.
Wie heißt die jetzt eigentlich bei den verschiedenen Anbietern?

Dass es sich bei der Ajima-Rolle um eine Rolle mit Plastikrotor handelt, scheint dieser Händler gar nicht zu wissen, oder wurde die Rolle zwischenzeitlich „verbessert“, wie es auch beim Nachfolger der Applause der Fall gewesen ist?:


----------



## silverfish (29. August 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Frage an die Besitzer der Stella FK. Wenn ich die 2500 HG senkrecht halte, damit das Gewicht der Spule "maximal" auf den Spulenhubmechanismus drückt und normal drehe, ist bei der Bewegung der Spule nach oben ein gleichmäßiges Surren zu hören. Nicht laut und nicht störend, im Stillen aber gut zu hören. Ist kein Rattern des Pawl im Wormshaft, müssten eher die Plastikzahnräder sein. Ist ja für den langsamen Hub inzwischen ein ganzer Haufen davon verbaut. Mich interessiert besonders, ob es auch bei den 4000ern vorhanden ist.


Ne Stella mit Plastikzahnrädern?
Sowas ist ja nicht mal in meiner Twinpower FB verbaut.


----------



## alexpp (29. August 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ne Stella mit Plastikzahnrädern?
> *Sowas ist ja nicht mal in meiner Twinpower FB verbaut.*


Sieht für mich in der Twin Power FB (die Rolle gibt es seit 2006) ebenfalls nach Plastik aus. In der letzten Stella haben wir für den langsamen Spulenhub inzwischen einen ganzen Haufen davon.


----------



## silverfish (30. August 2022)

Ich hörte die Twinpower aus Taiwan hätten es. Meine ist aus Japan.


----------



## alexpp (30. August 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ich hörte die Twinpower aus Taiwan hätten es. Meine ist aus Japan.


Ich hatte mir extra Videos gesucht und angeschaut. Die 06 Twin Power FB hat ein Zahnrad aus weißem Plastik.
Die 06 Twin Power Mg hat für die Übertragung an das Wormshaft zwei Zahnräder und die sind aus Metall.


----------



## silverfish (30. August 2022)

alexpp  n Video angeschaut .
Du hast also keine Twinpower.


----------



## alexpp (30. August 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> alexpp  n Video angeschaut .
> Du hast also keine Twinpower.


Und du hattest deine geöffnet ?


----------



## silverfish (30. August 2022)

Nöö. Ich hab den Röntgenblick.


----------



## alexpp (30. August 2022)

Na dann, ich könnte die beiden Videos verlinken und du könntest mal deine Rolle öffnen.


----------



## silverfish (30. August 2022)

Du kannst linken wen Du willst.
Mich lockst Du nicht  Ende Quecks !!!


----------

